# The Dog Days Driveler # 182.......



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot shade!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 5, 2015)

Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol



Howdy Mr.Gadget.....hope all is well!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol



NO, we didn't miss you for a second.  










BUT, we did miss you for dang near 5 months now.  Heck, I thought that it was only a 3 month prison sentence you had !!!!!  

I heard that you were on the lam again and the last reported sighting was somewhere out around Utah I think.  


About time that you decided to sit by the campfire again and share wild stories of days gone by.  Welcome back.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeffro, 

I forgot to tell you that this new Driveler has a nice fresh smell to it so I think that I will stay and sit a spell.

I know that old one ran its course and kept going and going and going !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol



Yes, and my fishing poles


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol



What up bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> What up bro



That's alright.... Mornin Chris!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeffro,
> 
> I forgot to tell you that this new Driveler has a nice fresh smell to it so I think that I will stay and sit a spell.
> 
> I know that old one ran its course and kept going and going and going !!!



Yep, even if isn't dog days yet Mike, it will be by the time this one is done.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, ya'll need to stop using first names, some of us are getting left out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone else looking forward to Fall.... Just thought I'd ask....


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey blood, sorry Ralf


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey blood, sorry Ralf



Dingus!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Well don't see any coffee brewing yet and since blood mentioned fall figure this shot while I was out duck/goose hunting  might help get your day started


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol


 YES!!! 

 Olah!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

Morning, got Lil Wy off to skool, now headed to the dentist with my daughter.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

Morning peeps and Ralph


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

^^^ first post in hera


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   It's been awhile.   Y'all miss me??   Lol



Where have you been young man.





Oh, and Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well don't see any coffee brewing yet and since blood mentioned fall figure this shot while I was out duck/goose hunting  might help get your day started



Here.....I ran back over to the other one and grabbed it, Mikey.

Don't tell Ralph!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, got Lil Wy off to skool, now headed to the dentist with my daughter.



A dentist appt is always a fun way to start the day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Here.....I ran back over to the other one and grabbed it, Mikey.
> 
> Don't tell Ralph!



Thanks Jeff


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 



Hey Jeff....you still chasing Bert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff....you still chasing Bert?



No, he's sitting richere beside me, but I did have to get in my truck at daylight this morning and go after him. Deer took off across the pasture as he was doing his business and the chase was on!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No, he's sitting richere beside me, but I did have to get in my truck at daylight this morning and go after him. Deer took off across the pasture as he was doing his business and the chase was on!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



It's not funny Crickett!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

I tell you what, this dog can flat out run. When the neighbors horses got out and were in my pasture, bert started chasing them and they went into a full run, he was right on their heels. I swear, I believe he's got some greyhound in him.

My daughter and I were standing there watching when it happened and we both just sort of looked at each other dumbfounded and said, "Uh Oh"!  Then we both started laughing nervously.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wait, horses don't have heels!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait, horses don't have heels!


no, but they have a hoof that will flat put a dog down!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

HEY NUGE!!!!!!!!!! You asked for a pic a while back, didn't find one quiet like you were asking for, but can ya pick me out in this one?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 5, 2015)

gotta be with the boots on ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> no, but they have a hoof that will flat put a dog down!



That's why I said laughing 'nervously'. The laughing was because we realized the horses weren't outrunning him, you know why we were nervous!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> HEY NUGE!!!!!!!!!! You asked for a pic a while back, didn't find one quiet like you were asking for, but can ya pick me out in this one?



Cool pic Keebsy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> gotta be with the boots on ....


 yep............. I actually liked getting those *hand-me-downs*!


Jeff C. said:


> That's why I said laughing 'nervously'. The laughing was because we realized the horses weren't outrunning him, you know why we were nervous!


Cutter has caught it in the mouth & in the side a few times, one of my past dogs, Dakota, got a good lick & he never went around them again, learned his lesson, Cutter, not so much, it's in her blood to herd them..... 


Jeff C. said:


> Cool pic Keebsy!!!


 thank ya........... that was in either '67 or'68 when Daddy was stationed in Topeka, KS, we lived in the only house located in a trailer park!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It's not funny Crickett!







Jeff C. said:


> I tell you what, this dog can flat out run. When the neighbors horses got out and were in my pasture, bert started chasing them and they went into a full run, he was right on their heels. I swear, I believe he's got some greyhound in him.
> 
> My daughter and I were standing there watching when it happened and we both just sort of looked at each other dumbfounded and said, "Uh Oh"!  Then we both started laughing nervously.



Sounds like Roxy. She's a lil bitty thing but man she's fast. 



Keebs said:


> HEY NUGE!!!!!!!!!! You asked for a pic a while back, didn't find one quiet like you were asking for, but can ya pick me out in this one?



Cute boots!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

Well back from the dentist with a very loopy young lady


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well back from the dentist with a very loopy young lady


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Cute boots!


 thanks, slap wore them out too!


Wycliff said:


> Well back from the dentist with a very loopy young lady


 nothing recorded?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awwwwwwwe. Look at Keebs.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> thanks, slap wore them out too!
> 
> nothing recorded?



No I didn't record it she is just being pitiful, not funny


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwe. Look at Keebs.


 


Wycliff said:


> No I didn't record it she is just being pitiful, not funny


aaawww, bless her heart......... hope she can sleep it off quick!


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2015)

hey........


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2015)

that was my first pot in herra^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yep............. I actually liked getting those *hand-me-downs*!
> 
> Cutter has caught it in the mouth & in the side a few times, one of my past dogs, Dakota, got a good lick & he never went around them again, learned his lesson, Cutter, not so much, it's in her blood to herd them.....
> 
> thank ya........... that was in either '67 or'68 when Daddy was stationed in Topeka, KS, we lived in the only house located in a trailer park!



Did not know you lived in the midwest. Did not know you lived anywhere outside of Georgia actually! 



Wycliff said:


> Well back from the dentist with a very loopy young lady



 



rydert said:


> that was my first pot in herra^^^



Where did you get the pot?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Bet dertO gotz da munchies!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Come to think of it, what's fer lunch?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> HEY NUGE!!!!!!!!!! You asked for a pic a while back, didn't find one quiet like you were asking for, but can ya pick me out in this one?



Hey BOOTS   COOL pic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Salomi & pastrami sammich wiff some mufalotta (sp?) spread and watra.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Todays pics

Now I can remember back ( even though that's a looooong time ago) when I was a young buck like these guys and just had to chase the does


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

oh. and MUSTARD of coarse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Quang of da MUSTARD.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Then on the way back had to stop again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

I been lookin at some OLD post in the cafe. Man, we got to get back to cookin like we used to.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Then I had to stop 2 more times to get these for Robert


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Them some real purty pictures.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Did not know you lived in the midwest. Did not know you lived anywhere outside of Georgia actually!


That was the only time we followed Daddy on an assignment, after that his options were: Go to Vietnam, Hawaii or Retire............ he picked retirement because where we would have gone in Hawaii was NOT the "luxury" side and of course we didn't want him going to Vietnam!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey BOOTS   COOL pic


 Thank ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Salomi & pastrami sammich wiff some mufalotta (sp?) spread and watra.


Left ova pork chop with a new rub I made.......... man, it's HOT..... called for white pepper AND black pepper ..........and garlic cheese smashed taters!  OH and mandarin salad for dessert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Salomi & pastrami sammich wiff some mufalotta (sp?) spread and watra.




Oooooooooo, wish I had a big ol muffaletta!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been lookin at some OLD post in the cafe. Man, we got to get back to cookin like we used to.



I just gotta getz me sumpin to eat, I done got me da munchies just thinkin about dert's pot.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

That's a good lookin sammich


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oooooooooo, wish I had a big ol muffaletta!!!


Wish I had one too. It was my mama's very favorite sammich in the whole wide world. 


Jeff C. said:


> I just gotta getz me sumpin to eat, I done got me da munchies just thinkin about dert's pot.


Surprised homotree and Quack didn't come a runnin for some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's a good lookin sammich



They iz good Wy! 

We make them here at home from time to time. MizT makes the bread or buys something similar, and we buy Boscoli Family-olive salad, in the jar.


https://www.boscoli.com/node/8


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Reckon I'll go make a stinkin tuner fish sammich.


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just gotta getz me sumpin to eat, I done got me da munchies just thinkin about dert's pot.


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2015)

pickled beets, a couple of carrots and a water.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They iz good Wy!
> 
> We make them here at home from time to time. MizT makes the bread or buys something similar, and we buy Boscoli Family-olive salad, in the jar.
> 
> ...


We do the same. Get the bread at Panera and Ingles sells the muffaletta sauce. 


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go make a stinkin tuner fish sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

One of these might be good right about now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> pickled beets, a couple of carrots and a water.........



You sick






I like both of em, but that won't even fill me up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> pickled beets, a couple of carrots and a water.........



^^^^^^derts pot must suck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of these might be good right about now.



OMG


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> pickled beets, a couple of carrots and a water.........



You feed your goat well Ridirt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> OMG



Found it in the cafe. Back in 2012.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

omg-ing


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

tuner fish sammich and chips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> tuner fish sammich and chips



You ova at Jeff C.'s house


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> omg-ing



I know, I've been needing a good omg-ing fo  awhile myself.



Wycliff said:


> tuner fish sammich and chips



That's what I had!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Mud hasn't checked in all day!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

Wy & Jeff C having lunch together.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You ova at Jeff C.'s house



We eating lunch together just apart I guess


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

OMG-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

and smh-ing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

bout to be lol-ing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2015)

ahemmmm, I said Hey y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

hey mud


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> We eating lunch together just apart I guess


 it's Eating lunch together, separately............ you're welcome!


mudracing101 said:


> ahemmmm, I said Hey y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

Mud = needy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Anybody seen Mud today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thats better..


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2015)

mud sucks......don't tell him I said that..


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud sucks......don't tell him I said that..



yes; yes he does


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm getting a little concerned bout Mud. He aint checked in yet today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud sucks......don't tell him I said that..





hdm03 said:


> yes; yes he does



Ya'll shouldn't talk bout folks when they aint herea. 
I'm gonna tell Mud whenever he checks in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was cleaning some limbs up yesterday and had the driver side door of my truck open, well i take my lil 17 mag and shoot up in the pine tree at something and about ten minutes later i'm missing my dogs. Well i call, look everywhere and finally go to get in the truck and one is in the passanger seat and the other one is in the backseat. I had to open all the doors and threaten to beat the crap out of them to get them out. Bunch of scaredy cat dogs


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud sucks......don't tell him I said that..


Your mama



hdm03 said:


> yes; yes he does


aint you got some cucumber or something to stick down your throat?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll shouldn't talk bout folks when they aint herea.
> I'm gonna tell Mud whenever he checks in.



I'm here Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud sucks......don't tell him I said that..



Beets and 2 carrots.....just sayin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was cleaning some limbs up yesterday and had the driver side door of my truck open, well i take my lil 17 mag and shoot up in the pine tree at something and about ten minutes later i'm missing my dogs. Well i call, look everywhere and finally go to get in the truck and one is in the passanger seat and the other one is in the backseat. I had to open all the doors and threaten to beat the crap out of them to get them out. Bunch of scaredy cat dogs






Mud. Some folks been saying bad things bout you when you weren't heara. I aint gonna tell you who or what they said, but it weren't purty.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was cleaning some limbs up yesterday and had the driver side door of my truck open, well i take my lil 17 mag and shoot up in the pine tree at something and about ten minutes later i'm missing my dogs. Well i call, look everywhere and finally go to get in the truck and one is in the passanger seat and the other one is in the backseat. I had to open all the doors and threaten to beat the crap out of them to get them out. Bunch of scaredy cat dogs



You should get a goat like Durt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Monkey season ain't open yet, Mud!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Beets and 2 carrots.....just sayin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

^^^^^ quannnnnnng!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Jehovahs just snuck on me and scared the devil outta me sittin in my garage. 

I think I scared them back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wish the dogz woulda been layin out here!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was cleaning some limbs up yesterday and had the driver side door of my truck open, well i take my lil 17 mag and shoot up in the pine tree at something and about ten minutes later i'm missing my dogs. Well i call, look everywhere and finally go to get in the truck and one is in the passanger seat and the other one is in the backseat. I had to open all the doors and threaten to beat the crap out of them to get them out. Bunch of scaredy cat dogs



They just thought you was goin squirrel huntin and they wanted you to know they was ready....

Did you ever figure out what you were shootin at???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Good rain here, but I didn't need it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good rain here, but I didn't need it!



I do just send it NORTH


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I do just send it NORTH



Wish I could, Mike. I saw a map of all the wildfires out west today, yall could sure use it out there.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good rain here, but I didn't need it!


it's bypassing my place!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2015)

Radar says it is raining here but it lies.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2015)

Going home & try Jag's rain dance!
Later folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot shade!





Diggin those tunes Chief !!!


36 mo hrs !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2015)

Got the tomatoes, green beans(what few there were) before the drizzle started.  Sure hope it rains!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Going home & try Jag's rain dance!
> Later folks!



He said his lawnmower brought it.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Diggin those tunes Chief !!!
> 
> 
> 36 mo hrs !!!



Had to dig deep to find that one! 

You got her whooped, you on the downhill side now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got the tomatoes, green beans(what few there were) before the drizzle started.  Sure hope it rains!!!



Looks like they are fizzlin out, gobblein. Chance for t-storms tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

If we don't get some rain soon I'll be paying the grass guy to blow dust, cause my grass is all but dead


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> If we don't get some rain soon I'll be paying the grass guy to blow dust, cause my grass is all but dead



Just the opposite here Ash. It was just starting to dry out enough, and with the heat beginning to slowdown for me on cutting it. That went out the window today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Gotta half inch of some hard rain at the house today !!



Dawn cooked up one of my favorites, fried salmon patties, collards and okra, smashed taters and sliced home grown mater !!!


Love pouring the hot sauce to the salmon and dunkin 'em in the taters !!!  MMMMMMMMM !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks good, where's the green peas? 

Just kidding, but it was a staple anytime we ever had salmon patties for some reason with smashed taters! MizT made some salmon patties not too long ago and I had to inquire about it then too.

Them homegrown maters look great, btw!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks good, where's the green peas?
> 
> Just kidding, but it was a staple anytime we ever had salmon patties for some reason with smashed taters! MizT made some salmon patties not too long ago and I had to inquire about it then too.
> 
> Them homegrown maters look great, btw!





Ate the peas last night with the hambooger steak !!  Yeah you're right gotta get a spoon full of peas with the taters and salmon patties !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Found Mudbro and '77 stepside 4x4 Chevy in the S&S !!! 


Cheap too !! 



There's a really nice Ford Ranger 4x4 in there I'd love to have for a work truck, but he's about a thousand dollas too high.  I'll wait 'em out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy Crickett !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found Mudbro and '77 stepside 4x4 Chevy in the S&S !!!
> 
> 
> Cheap too !!
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy Crickett !!!



I use to have a '94 Ranger & then I had a '98 Ranger. I loved those trucks. But that was before the kids came along.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I use to have a '94 Ranger & then I had a '98 Ranger. I loved those trucks. But that was before the kids came along.



I had one yrs ago with a manual 4 speed, could barely get it in 4th gear with Jag in a child seat and MizT as a passenger.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Check out "Ritch" in the New Member forum, his first post ain't gonna last long, idjit.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out "Ritch" in the New Member forum, his first post ain't gonna last long, idjit.



Only guides and lure manufacturers custom bait painters and such are allowed to ad in the ff


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out "Ritch" in the New Member forum, his first post ain't gonna last long, idjit.



brb


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

He must be gone already don't see a Ritch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He must be gone already don't see a Ritch



Same here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

I ran all the way over there too!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I had one yrs ago with a manual 4 speed, could barely get it in 4th gear with Jag in a child seat and MizT as a passenger.



Both of mine were manuals. I learnt how to drive a stick in the '94. My uncle sold it to me. Dropped it off at my work one night & said hope you make it home 

I had to trade the '98 in for an SUV when I found out I was having my daughter. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out "Ritch" in the New Member forum, his first post ain't gonna last long, idjit.


 I musta missed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Both of mine were manuals. I learnt how to drive a stick in the '94. My uncle sold it to me. Dropped it off at my work one night & said hope you make it home
> 
> I had to trade the '98 in for an SUV when I found out I was having my daughter.
> 
> ...



Wish I had video of that!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had video of that!



I actually did good!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here!





Jeff C. said:


> I ran all the way over there too!





Crickett said:


> I musta missed it.





I think Quack sent us on a wild goose chase


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think Quack sent us on a wild goose chase



I think you're right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think Quack sent us on a wild goose chase



Reminds me of some black comedian I saw once. He said, "You ever notice when white folks hear gunshots they run to see what it was, not us, we know what it was".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2015)

Reckon I'll call it a night, yall have a good evenin!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2015)

Goodnight Chief, Think I'll call it a night also


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He must be gone already don't see a Ritch





Jeff C. said:


> Same here!





Wycliff said:


> I think Quack sent us on a wild goose chase





It went POOF !!  Dood's first post and he was trying to sale some 3D targets on the Welcom New Members forum.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Live from werk.... Evening folks! Traffic was heavier than usual this evening... Passed 3 cars on the way in!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

Evening Blood !!!  How many more ?? 



Dang collards got me blowin the butt trumpet tonight.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang collards got me blowin the butt trumpet tonight.



must you share a daily update of your bodily functions......


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Blood !!!  How many more ??
> 
> 
> 
> Dang collards got me blowin the butt trumpet tonight.



I will find out tomorrow morning.. hopefully we are far enough ahead of schedule I can be off this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> must you share a daily update of your bodily functions......




Yep, PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT. 




blood on the ground said:


> I will find out tomorrow morning.. hopefully we are far enough ahead of schedule I can be off this weekend.




Hope so, Sat morning can't get here quick enough !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Kuntry ham, tater salad, green beans ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

White screen had me blacked out for a while this morning so I brewed up some black coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

I had some salmon crockets the other night also.  DID have peas with them too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dang white screen wanted to stay around for a half a day it seemed.


Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack, and Gobblin.  I sure hope that Wycliff's daughter is feeling OK this morning and not having any after effects from the dental work yesterday.

BLOOD IS IT REALLY TRUE THAT YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET OFF WORK FOR A DAY OR TWO ????

I sure wish that WHOEVER IS IN CHARGE of the daily updating of this site would get a better clock that says....PLEASE UPDATE ME BETWEEN 2-3 AM EVERY DAY !!!!    

I could really like that fact.  Hello....is there anybody listening ????????


Now with that said,  Quack apparently needs a special TEFLON filter after he partakes of those Collard greens with Okra mixed in them.  Heck, I am in the filtration products business, so maybe I could help him in the regard.  

Oh, I forgot to say that I have some 3-D targets that I need to.....UH, OH, put back in the storage house and forget about !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Mernin fellas... One an hafe more howas... Keep your fangers crossed that I get daweeken off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas... One an hafe more howas... Keep your fangers crossed that I get daweeken off!



Just what would you do with daweeken off?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hungry



Me too.   Took a couple bites of left overs waiting for the sausage and the rest of b'fast to cook.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

It's bacon and egg sammich time ... With a side of dirty martini!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

sausage, egg, and strawberries for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone ever replace a head gasket on a 350 engine before?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone ever replace a head gasket on a 350 engine before?



No sir, not that I recall.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Just had a big doe an 2 fawns pass by the feeder...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> They just thought you was goin squirrel huntin and they wanted you to know they was ready....
> 
> Did you ever figure out what you were shootin at???


oh yeah, two lil thiefs stealing my pecans


Keebs said:


> Going home & try Jag's rain dance!
> Later folks!


Come dance in my yard.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta half inch of some hard rain at the house today !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man , thats my fav. too.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Found Mudbro and '77 stepside 4x4 Chevy in the S&S !!!
> 
> 
> Cheap too !!
> ...


I get another project truck it will come with a divorce.



blood on the ground said:


> Anyone ever replace a head gasket on a 350 engine before?



Year model?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone ever replace a head gasket on a 350 engine before?



What ya need?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a big doe an 2 fawns pass by the feeder...



Been seein quite a few spots around here lately.



mudracing101 said:


> oh yeah, two lil thiefs stealing my pecans
> Come dance in my yard.
> 
> Man , thats my fav. too.
> ...



Figured you have....mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks



Werd homotree?


----------



## rydert (Aug 6, 2015)

morning.......hey Jeff C. ....Did y'all ever figure out what was going on with the Jag? Didn't know if I missed it or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, had the Jag up and ready to go to work and hadn't heard from employment gal. So, I texted her and she called me back and said she forgot to tell me he wasn't working today. He'll be working Saturday instead and I'll be staying with him from 1:00-3:00 at some kind of block party they do every month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> morning.......hey Jeff C. ....Did y'all ever figure out what was going on with the Jag? Didn't know if I missed it or not.



Mornin dertO......


Not yet, I took him to his regular PCP and they referred us to a gastroenterologist. He's got an appt next week to scope his throat I reckon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Blood done blew a gasket


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Blood done blew a gasket



Quack too, but I don't think his is a head gasket.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Blood done blew a gasket



No , my boys truck has a lot of steam coming out of the exhaust pipe. Looked it up and all signs point to the head gasket! It's a 90 model Chevy z71.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Quack needs a rearend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

I guess I could make a post in the on topic forum....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No , my boys truck has a lot of steam coming out of the exhaust pipe. Looked it up and all signs point to the head gasket! It's a 90 model Chevy z71.



That could be a sign. Does it smell like antifreeze? Lot of times if it blows it will blow hot gasses into the water building up pressure while its running. Running hot?? They are not that bad to change but have the heads checked to while they are off. Could be a simple intake gasket though Blood.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Blood !!!  How many more ??
> 
> 
> 
> Dang collards got me blowin the butt trumpet tonight.



So now the DOC got your hearin fixed also 



blood on the ground said:


> Just had a big doe an 2 fawns pass by the feeder...





Jeff C. said:


> Been seein quite a few spots around here lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured you have....mornin!



No good with out pics



Oh good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I guess I could make a post in the on topic forum....



Or the everything motorized forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> So now the DOC got your hearin fixed also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning.....

Not very open around here. They are usually on the edge of the woods with Momma at the ready to skidaddle in a moments notice if necessary. Or I'm in my truck riding down the road somewhere.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

mud?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

that's a nice post


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hay


If that was under shelter & good quality horse hay, I'd make you an offer on it!

Mornin Folks........... don't 'bout done a whole days work since I hit the door, think I'm gonna coast the rest of the day!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> If that was under shelter & good quality horse hay, I'd make you an offer on it!
> 
> Mornin Folks........... don't 'bout done a whole days work since I hit the door, think I'm gonna coast the rest of the day!



Shipping would probably kill ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

I think i'll have mexican today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

same lunch as yesterday. It was gooot.

Somebody should do a poll thread and see how many people eat lunch at work, or at home, or eat out everyday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shipping would probably kill ya


I know.........


mudracing101 said:


> I think i'll have mexican today.


home made turkey salad sammich, chips & madarine salad for dessert.......... and water.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> same lunch as yesterday. It was gooot.
> 
> Somebody should do a poll thread and see how many people eat lunch at work, or at home, or eat out everyday.


go ahead......... but I eat at work 99% of the time, too far to drive home & too broke to eat out.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

i eat out everyday......i have to git out of the office and away from the heathens


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

awesome pole; MrsH22!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2015)

Back at work a day early


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> awesome pole; MrsH22!!!



Thank you for your kinds words. It really means a lot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i eat out everyday......i have to git out of the office and away from the heathens



When I worked in the corporate world, I did the same. Had to get away. Plus the Boss would always want me to go to lunch with her when we had guest. Hated that.  Had to act all proper and what not at the country club.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

i be tired to deaf of the corporate world and whatnot


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

but it's paying da billz


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When I worked in the corporate world, I did the same. Had to get away. Plus the Boss would always want me to go to lunch with her when we had guest. Hated that.  Had to act all proper and what not at the country club.



Shoulda said, "Heck with this!" 

Then ran out the door and cannonballed in da pool. She probly wouldn't have wanted you to go no mo.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Man, i ate too much. Texas fajita's. Steak, chicken, and shrimp. Refried beans and rice with all the sides. I got to unbutton my pants and kick my feet up to breath.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Man, i ate too much. Texas fajita's. Steak, chicken, and shrimp. Refried beans and rice with all the sides. I got to unbutton my pants and kick my feet up to breath.



Fluffy = Puffy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Sis shows up at the old home place to clean stuff out with a Z71 and a minivan. Could've used a small dumpster and a U-Haul instead. Not to mention planning ahead with other family members.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fluffy = Puffy



fluffy= straight to fat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> but it's paying da billz


Sho did.


Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda said, "Heck with this!"
> 
> Then ran out the door and cannonballed in da pool. She probly wouldn't have wanted you to go no mo.


She caught me singing at the top of my lungs with my eyes closed sitting at my desk one time and still kept asking me. 
I could tell she wanted to laugh real hard, but she had to act all mad. 


mudracing101 said:


> Man, i ate too much. Texas fajita's. Steak, chicken, and shrimp. Refried beans and rice with all the sides. I got to unbutton my pants and kick my feet up to breath.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sis shows up at the old home place to clean stuff out with a Z71 and a minivan. Could've used a small dumpster and a U-Haul instead. Not to mention planning ahead with other family members.


If she finds anything I'd like, tell her it's mine...... 

Oh and 1/2 pint jars.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> If she finds anything I'd like, tell her it's mine......
> 
> Oh and 1/2 pint jars.........



She's just getting what she can haul for now, I'll look. She isn't going to get very much in those 2 vehicles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho did.
> 
> She caught me singing at the top of my lungs with my eyes closed sitting at my desk one time and still kept asking me.
> I could tell she wanted to laugh real hard, but she had to act all mad.



  

You didn see my post yesterday about the Jehovah Witnesses didja?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Another dadgum t-storm shut me down on mowing grass. I know some of yall need it, but it's been a major pain in my rear as far as keeping grass cut this Spring and Summer.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

it be raining hard here in the 30046


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

thunder


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

lightning


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

strong winds


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

and whatnot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

fixin to start in the 30606. We need the rain BAD.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> She's just getting what she can haul for now, I'll look. She isn't going to get very much in those 2 vehicles.





Jeff C. said:


> Another dadgum t-storm shut me down on mowing grass. I know some of yall need it, but it's been a major pain in my rear as far as keeping grass cut this Spring and Summer.


I need to borrow Jag, I can't do his raindance....... tell him I'm waiting.........


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

i hope we get it in the 30028


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

I hope we get some in the 30680


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

My ex-boss lady is from the 30028.
The one that caught me singing.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

i hope you do too


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My ex-boss lady is from the 30028.
> The one that caught me singing.



i will tell her you said hey if i see her


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

raining in 30014


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Already rained here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow. That was a long drive home. I felt like I was in Kansas with toto.
#white knuckles.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That was a long drive home. I felt like I was in Kansas with toto.
> #white knuckles.


cannon ball time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> cannon ball time?



Lightning in the area.
Plus the pool is a mess from the storm. But


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Woke up to rain at mine....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 6, 2015)

Quarter till, time to lock up and go.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lightning in the area.
> Plus the pool is a mess from the storm. But





mudracing101 said:


> Quarter till, time to lock up and go.


 I'll be ready!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

My house is 8 miles from 30014 were it rained hard twice,  not as much as a sprinkle at the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2015)

Qwentyfomohowas !!!  I CAN DO ITTTTTTTTT!!!


Lost internet at work last night..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Qwentyfomohowas !!!  I CAN DO ITTTTTTTTT!!!
> 
> 
> Lost internet at work last night..



I'm widja...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm on dayz all weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm on dayz all weekend



Dat sux....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

MizT is going on her annual Florida trip(GULF) with the galfriends this weekend.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Qwentyfomohowas !!!  I CAN DO ITTTTTTTTT!!!
> 
> 
> Lost internet at work last night..





blood on the ground said:


> I'm widja...



So did that mean ya had to actually work ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is going on her annual Florida trip(GULF) with the galfriends this weekend.



PARTY AT JEFFFAFAS PLACE 



cause we know it's to wet to mow


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone looked into Windows 10? Guess if you got 7 or 8 you can get it free???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone looked into Windows 10? Guess if you got 7 or 8 you can get it free???



I don't, but if I had 8 I probably would. I've heard that the folks that had 8 and upgraded to 10 were much more satisfied with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Quack needs to look into upgrading to 10. I know he isn't happy with 8, and I hated it when I had it on a laptop.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2015)

George Carlin 

Go ahead read thru and I'm sure you'll find one you'll be ROTFLYBO  him and Robin Williams make me laugh more then anyone I know 

1. Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things.

2. One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor.

3. Atheism is a non-prophet organization.

4. Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot at them? 

5. The main reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live.

6. I went to a bookstore and asked the sales woman, "Where's the self-help section?" She said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose.

7. Could it be that all those trick-or-treaters wearing sheets aren't going as ghosts, but as mattresses?

8. If a mute swears, does his mother wash his hands with soap?

9. If a man is standing in the middle of the forest speaking and there is no woman around to hear him . . . is he still wrong?

10. If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?

11. Is there another word for synonym?

12. Isn't it a bit unnerving that doctors call what they do "practice?"

13. Where do forest rangers go to "get away from it all?"

14. What do you do when you see an endangered animal eating an endangered plant?

15. If a parsley farmer is sued, can they garnish his wages?

16. Would a fly without wings be called a walk?

17. Why do they lock gas station bathrooms? Are they afraid someone will clean them?

18. If a turtle doesn't have a shell, is he homeless or naked?

19. Why don't sheep shrink when it rains?

20. Can vegetarians eat animal crackers?

21. If the police arrest a mime, do they tell him he has the right to remain silent?

22. Why do they put Braille on the drive-through bank machines?

23. How do blind people know when they are done wiping?

24. How do they get the deer to cross at that yellow road sign?

25. Is it true that cannibals don't eat clowns because they taste funny?

26. What was the best thing before sliced bread?

27. One nice thing about egotists: they don't talk about other people.

28. To be intoxicated is to feel sophisticated, but not be able to say it.

29. Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.

30. The older you get, the better you realize you were.

31. Age is a very high price to pay for maturity.

32. Procrastination is the art of keeping up with yesterday.

33. Women like silent men, they think they're listening.

34. Men are from Earth, women are from Earth. Deal with it.

35. Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach him how to fish, and he will sit in a boat and drink beer all day.

36. Do pediatricians play miniature golf on Wednesdays?

37. Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?

38. Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?

39. If all the world is a stage, where is the audience sitting?

40. If one synchronized swimmer drowns, do the rest have to drown too?

41. If the #2 pencil is the most popular, why is it still #2?

42. If work is so terrific, how come they have to pay you to do it?

43. If you ate pasta and antipasta, would you still be hungry?

44. If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is going on her annual Florida trip(GULF) with the galfriends this weekend.



Tell her to watch out for jelly fish, spoke with my sister yesterday who lives just outside of Gulf shores. She said they have been really bad this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Tell her to watch out for jelly fish, spoke with my sister yesterday who lives just outside of Gulf shores. She said they have been really bad this week.



Thanks Wy, I'll pass it on to her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Gotta go help daughter find Bert....he ran off on her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

He didn't go far. He chased some crows that took off out of the pasture.  Dang puppy!

Daughter brought the e collar back, but no charger. 

Anyway, it still had a charge on it, so I put the collar on him and had the transmitter in my hand. Daughter told me they had it on him at her house and Bert ran out into the street and her boyfriend had it on it's highest level (7) and hit it. She said it didn't phase him.

I had the collar goot-n-tight, set it to 7, hit him with a nick and he jumped 5' straight up in the air. 

   

I told her to tighten it up next time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He didn't go far. He chased some crows that took off out of the pasture.  Dang puppy!
> 
> Daughter brought the e collar back, but no charger.
> 
> ...



Bam there it is.  Does your's have a tone too?   My dog responds now to a tone so I don't have to nick her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bam there it is.  Does your's have a tone too?   My dog responds now to a tone so I don't have to nick her.



Yessir, it does. I'll be glad to get to that point on Bert. I had him responding really well with just normal obedience training a while back in tow weeks time, but obviously my daughter and boyfriend didn't follow through with any of it. He came back like a spoiled rotten toddler doing whatever he wanted to do and running from you.

I don't use it very often or abuse a dog by no means with it, but his 2 weeks of obedience with me after that tick came back real quick afterward.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

gobblein, does your's have vibrate mode? I got great results from that on my dogs after getting their attention with the shock mode a couple of times. Never had to shock them again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

Good rain here, grass didn't need it, but the ponds did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein, does your's have vibrate mode? I got great results from that on my dogs after getting their attention with the shock mode a couple of times. Never had to shock them again.



Nope to the vibrate just the tone and three levels of and types of shock.  pulse or continuous.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope to the vibrate just the tone and three levels of and types of shock.  pulse or continuous.



Gotcha, I had to pop him tonight with a commanding NO, but he made haste right back to me. He tried again a couple mins later and it only required the NO.  



Crickett said:


>



LOL and 



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!



Mornin blood, fixin to call it a night myself. I already had breakfast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Quacksta is MIA! 
Looks like imda only one on nite patrol!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!!


Dang Blood, you ARE really all lone throughout the night.

Quack's internet must have went out because of the storms that rolled through since yesterday afternoon.   Heck, it is still raining outside here right now.  

HOWEVER, QUACK IS IN DA HOUSE AS OF NOW !!!!


And now a shout-out to Crickett, I love your photo for sure.  That is a really good one !!!  

Gobblin should be by most anytime now with some fresh brewed coffee to get us all awake !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack needs to look into upgrading to 10. I know he isn't happy with 8, and I hated it when I had it on a laptop.




Yeah, I'm not diggin the 8, just haven't got around to updating to 10.  What all is involved in updating ??  Just some downloads ??





blood on the ground said:


> Quacksta is MIA!
> Looks like imda only one on nite patrol!





Dood we had some major storms out here yesterday, lost power at 5:30 PM, EMC didn't get us back going until 4am.  Me and CMC been sitting in the truck with the AC going while I was reading a book !!  Back up and running now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> gobblein, does your's have vibrate mode? I got great results from that on my dogs after getting their attention with the shock mode a couple of times. Never had to shock them again.




Jeffro and Gobblin,

I've been reading about this collar thing and couldn't help to remember that I had a girlfriend once that really liked the vibrate mode that you speak of !!!  She never jumped 5 ft in the air though !!!  Well maybe 3 feet at times !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

OK Quackster,  jump on in here and show us what you really had for supper last night !!!!!

I like those meals that Ms Dawn has been making for you for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Morning EE and Gobblin, lost power at the house too, went out at 5:30, so I started up the generator for Dawn before I left for work.  She got power back at 11:30.

Seeing how my company is EMC's largest customer in they usually jump all over our outtages, they didn't show up til 9:30 last night. 


Found out the hard way that the 4x4 no longer works in the company truck..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Wish they'd hurry up and install the Generac generator, it'll run everythang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Quackster,  jump on in here and show us what you really had for supper last night !!!!!
> 
> I like those meals that Ms Dawn has been making for you for sure.





She sent me two plates last night, but I had no way of heating them up so I went to Wendys.

Those new Baconator Fries are NASTY, I don't know what kinda cheese they put on 'em, but BLEHHHHH.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE and Gobblin, lost power at the house too, went out at 5:30, so I started up the generator for Dawn before I left for work.  She got power back at 11:30.
> 
> Seeing how my company is EMC's largest customer in they usually jump all over our outtages, they didn't show up til 9:30 last night.
> 
> ...




Well I see that I was typing while you were posting.


Did you already get that whole house GENERAC type generator installed yet.  I know several people in Texas that have them BUT dang those things are noisy when they start to run especially in the middle of the night.  They are really expensive too.  

No 4X4 anymore means that you have been slip sliding away in the Kaolin mine for sure because that stuff is more slippery than "owl poop" (and K-Y) !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

Teresa's neighbor had a big one installed last year and I believe that she said that it cost him around $ 9000 total !!!  

I remember hearing that thing run a couple of times back in January and it was very loud especially when it first "kicks on".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Teresa's neighbor had a big one installed last year and I believe that she said that it cost him around $ 9000 total !!!
> 
> I remember hearing that thing run a couple of times back in January and it was very loud especially when it first "kicks on".





A good friend of mine cut us a deal on one, it will run off  propane.  Supposedly not that loud, and will be on the opposite side of the house of the master bedroom.

Gonna sale my 7500 watt generator soon as I get the Generac installed if someone's in the market.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2015)

White screen had me going elsewhere for toooooo long this morning.

Still some coffee available though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Hope ya'll have a good Friday !!! I'm gone..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Mornin fellas!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 7, 2015)

Mornin Jeffro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it the weekend yet?



In about 8 more hours, if I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

you got to work the weekend bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> you got to work the weekend bog



Homerbro managed to get 2 nights off! Tickle me Pank ... I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Homerbro managed to get 2 nights off! Tickle me Pank ... I'm so excited!!!



Well enjoy your time off


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2015)

Good morning y'all, going to be super busy today.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

Happy GC Day; Mud!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 7, 2015)

*OK, BEFORE THE DAYS GOES ANY FURTHER, I THINK THAT EVERYBODY SHOULD STAND UP AND APPLAUD THE FACT THE BLOOD IS GOING TO ENJOY A WEEKEND OFF WORK FINALLY !!!!!*

Here's too you Blood !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Jeffro!



Mornin W2H! 



Wycliff said:


> mornin



Mornin Wybro!



blood on the ground said:


> Homerbro managed to get 2 nights off! Tickle me Pank ... I'm so excited!!!



  



hdm03 said:


> morning folks



Werd Homotree? 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all, going to be super busy today.



Mornin Mudro!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *OK, BEFORE THE DAYS GOES ANY FURTHER, I THINK THAT EVERYBODY SHOULD STAND UP AND APPLAUD THE FACT THE BLOOD IS GOING TO ENJOY A WEEKEND OFF WORK FINALLY !!!!!*
> 
> Here's too you Blood !!!



Partayyyy @ bloods!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

Quick Hi!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well enjoy your time off





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *OK, BEFORE THE DAYS GOES ANY FURTHER, I THINK THAT EVERYBODY SHOULD STAND UP AND APPLAUD THE FACT THE BLOOD IS GOING TO ENJOY A WEEKEND OFF WORK FINALLY !!!!!*
> 
> Here's too you Blood !!!





Keebs said:


> Quick Hi!


Y'all are crazy!!!
Keebs is back on the pipe........?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Mornin 

Cooled down into the 80s but still no rain   maybe next week   it's to dry and I really want to get out and shoot the muzzleloader elk season is less then 2 months away


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all are crazy!!!
> Keebs is back on the pipe........?


mmeeyyyyybe................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs back on the drugs??? NO, dont do it Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs back on the drugs??? NO, dont do it Keebs.


nuttin else to do, you don't call, you don't write, you don't leave me dead soldiers, what's a girl to do?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Ya know the yard sure looks purdy this morning all freshly mowed and watered


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya know the yard sure looks purdy this morning all freshly mowed and watered


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nuttin else to do, you don't call, you don't write, you don't leave me dead soldiers, what's a girl to do?


Thats a cop out!!!! This reminds me of a song, your love is like bad medicine... got to go , off to youtube land



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya know the yard sure looks purdy this morning all freshly mowed and watered


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a cop out!!!! This reminds me of a song, your love is like bad medicine... got to go , off to youtube land


now I gotta go there too, to, two.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Gotta crawl under the ol home place and repair a water leak later on this afternoon. Brother is bringing the necessary supplies. He tried yesterday just to see what it was and couldn't get under some of the plumbing on that low side. I told him I could get under it....hope I don't get stuck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mornin


What do ya'll do in you tube land


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta crawl under the ol home place and repair a water leak later on this afternoon. Brother is bringing the necessary supplies. He tried yesterday just to see what it was and couldn't get under some of the plumbing on that low side. I told him I could get under it....hope I don't get stuck.


praying you don't get stuck too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> What do ya'll do in you tube land


listen to music.......... whatchudo?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> praying you don't get stuck too!
> 
> listen to music.......... whatchudo?



Don't go.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't go.


why not?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> What do ya'll do in you tube land



ain't no telling with Mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> why not?





hdm03 said:


> ain't no telling with Mud


Ask him about what the baby in the walker saw. Scared that poor baby tadeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> What do ya'll do in you tube land





Mornin......Try to find our way back out!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> praying you don't get stuck too!
> 
> listen to music.......... whatchudo?



Where.....in tube land or under da house?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where.....in tube land or under da house?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where.....in tube land or under da house?


yes


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Boy almost got skunked on my ride this morning but finally after getting very close to home to havin the chance to stop and shoot twice


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2015)

great pics....


----------



## rydert (Aug 7, 2015)

Ole Nicodemus done completely disappeared..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> Ole Nicodemus done completely disappeared..........



Dang sho has, can't say that I blame him though. He'll be back when he's reminded that he ain't that young whippersnapper in them buckskins with that purty redhead back in the day, and get's to hurtin and has to sit a spell. 

Poor ol fella!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

I kinda miss that old codger!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

He probably got locked up


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)

He moved to youtube land.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all are crazy!!!
> Keebs is back on the pipe........?





Keebs said:


> mmeeyyyyybe................



Keebs you seem to be the EXPERT here on this subject and I figured why ask somewhere else?

My Question is my pipe is clodded up so should I just change the screen or do I need to boil the whole pipe out??? 

Thank you for the info first time caller long time listener


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



What are you laughin at I was going to ask you next


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh yea CANONBALL


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs you seem to be the EXPERT here on this subject and I figured why ask somewhere else?
> 
> My Question is my pipe is clodded up so should I just change the screen or do I need to boil the whole pipe out???
> 
> Thank you for the info first time caller long time listener


just chunk it & buy a whole new set up, only way to go!
And BOOOYAAHHH on being a first time caller and long time listener!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Well got to go for now need to eat, take a nap and then find something to do that the wife will notice when she gets home. That way she'll know how hard I worked all day, this retirement stuff is hard


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> just chunk it & buy a whole new set up, only way to go!
> And BOOOYAAHHH on being a first time caller and long time listener!



Why THANK you Dr, Obvious  I knew you'd have the answer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Shoot Labs, don't boil it or pitch it, extract it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot Labs, don't boil it or pitch it, extract it!



I didn't know you where this SMART   GOOD IDEA


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Hashbrowns cookin some eggs next 

BYE


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

Labs done got the munchies.......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 7, 2015)

i want to retire and smoke weeds


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why THANK you Dr, Obvious  I knew you'd have the answer


That's MIZDr. to you, sir!


Jeff C. said:


> Shoot Labs, don't boil it or pitch it, extract it!


I was gonna grab it outta his trash & save it for our stash!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2015)

rydert said:


> great pics....



Hey Dert why is your goat running across I-85 in Charlotte NC during rush hour traffic 

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/video-goat-crosses-i-85-during-rush-hour/nnFKD/


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Dert why is your goat running across I-85 in Charlotte NC during rush hour traffic
> 
> http://www.wsoctv.com/news/news/local/video-goat-crosses-i-85-during-rush-hour/nnFKD/



    

Did yall hear dert's voice in that video?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Mrs. H gots the giggles...Making me lol all ova


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mrs. H gots the giggles...Making me lol all ova


----------



## Crickett (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Did yall hear dert's voice in that video?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mrs. H gots the giggles...Making me lol all ova


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Somebody please take lubmylabz pictcha postin abiwitys away!!!! That Yankee be rubbin it in on a daily basis!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Mawnlaw bout ta get the Ol Judy Chop ifin she don't stay out of my cold beer!!
I may swab the top of one can with tooth ache medicine just for kicks!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mawnlaw bout ta get the Ol Judy Chop ifin she don't stay out of my cold beer!!
> I may swab the top of one can with tooth ache medicine just for kicks!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2015)

been busy at work.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 7, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> been busy at work.


I sure have been, how 'bout you?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I sure have been, how 'bout you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 7, 2015)

i've been busy for about a month now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody please take lubmylabz pictcha postin abiwitys away!!!! That Yankee be rubbin it in on a daily basis!!!!



I'm going to take afence ( not sure why I need to haul a fence but) to this post.

1st off I'm not a YANKEE I was born in Tx. lived in Alaska, Fl. and Montana and for the last 40 yrs Wa. (the state of not DC) so iffin you want to call me something think about "AMERICAN MOUNTAINMAN" 

Now as far as takin my picture rights away WHAT ya want me to do go thru withdrawels? I joined PTA (picture takers annomous) but it didn't help and I'm just more hooked so it's not really my fault


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hashbrowns cookin . . . .
> 
> BYE



Why are you cooking the hash until it browns?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why are you cooking the hash until it browns?



He's mad at me fer calling him a Yankee!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> He's mad at me fer calling him a Yankee!!!



Jeff I need to borrow that e-colar someone's not listening 



Oh what the heck bog just don't call me late for dinner


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I need to borrow that e-colar someone's not listening
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what the heck bog just don't call me late for dinner



What time is dinner?















We will find out if he is a yank or not.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I need to borrow that e-colar someone's not listening
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what the heck bog just don't call me late for dinner



Apology excepted brother!!! I'm even going to come help ya fix your fence you pulled up!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Last one !!!  Off for seben dayzzzz !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What time is dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dun gave it away now.... Joker is going to break out some KFC extra crispy now!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!!  Off for seben dayzzzz !!!



Call me when you get close to Marietta / Kennesaw/ lake Altoona ...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What time is dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dinner about noon,  supper around 6


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Call me when you get close to Marietta / Kennesaw/ lake Altoona ...





Will be heading up 15/441 North, thru Commerce.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

hope the power stays on for you tonight Quack, I know that made for a long boring night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hope the power stays on for you tonight Quack, I know that made for a long boring night





Dark too !!!  Me and ole Charlie just set in the truck with the AC running and I read a book.  Dang back's killing me from settin in that truck !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2015)

Evening Quack-bro and anyone else.
Long days lately at work for everybody it seems.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey Robert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening Quack-bro and anyone else.
> Long days lately at work for everybody it seems.





Yassir, tomorrow morning at 7am I will have knocked out a 84hr week. 


Wishing for some cooler weather !!  Don't know if I can stand another opening day like last year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey Robert


Hiya, Mikey!!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, tomorrow morning at 7am I will have knocked out a 84hr week.
> 
> 
> Wishing for some cooler weather !!  Don't know if I can stand another opening day like last year.


Yeah, me too. Even with being off Monday, i still had 52 hours this week.
When's opening day?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2015)

Reckon i'll fry me some chicken legs and hash browns for dinner.
I've had nothing but garbage and cafeteria food all week.
Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Mikey!!!!
> 
> Yeah, me too. Even with being off Monday, i still had 52 hours this week.
> When's opening day?




Sept 5th.  Hava good evening Pookie !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 7, 2015)

Dog the bounty hunter?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dog the bounty hunter?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Where ya goin Chiefbro ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!
I got excused from Jury duty next week!!! Woohooo!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

Evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!
> I got excused from Jury duty next week!!! Woohooo!!!!!!





Pookie done used up all his luck for the year, mebbe a lifetime . .



I've been called for Jury duty twice, wore camo both times, never came close to being picked !!  They don't want no dumb looking redneck !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Hiya Wybro, you back on dayzz ???


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Wybro, you back on dayzz ???



Yeah, till sunday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, till sunday





That ain't too bad, I didn't realize it, but I've been working straight nights for over a year.  I don't think I'll ever swing shift again.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2015)

No its not too bad, wish I was on nights all the time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

It's ALOT cooler out, no bossmen, no maint, no contractors, no "experimental" crap, I don't have to grease everything, or wash the truck.  Dayshift has to do that.


More paperwork on nights, calculating tonnage, specific gravities, PH's, and residuals.

Plus running into spider webs while 30' up on the catwalks !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya goin Chiefbro ???



Runnin from Beth!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Runnin from Beth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dog the bounty hunter?





Jeff C. said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya goin Chiefbro ???





Jeff C. said:


> Runnin from Beth!





Hooked On Quack said:


>



See above!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> See above!






Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... 



Dog has to be one of the ugliest men alive, Beth was highly blessed . .


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's ALOT cooler out, no bossmen, no maint, no contractors, no "experimental" crap, I don't have to grease everything, or wash the truck.  Dayshift has to do that.
> 
> 
> More paperwork on nights, calculating tonnage, specific gravities, PH's, and residuals.
> ...



no state of the gastronomical system update? flute, trumpet,, tuba? disapointing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> Dog has to be one of the ugliest men alive, Beth was highly blessed . .



No doubt about it, on both accounts!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> no state of the gastronomical system update? flute, trumpet,, tuba? disapointing.



It's his last night, probly a trombone!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> no state of the gastronomical system update? flute, trumpet,, tuba? disapointing.





Nothing so far, but don't worry I'll letcha know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Stoopid @#@$%$%%^&##@!@%$  lab leadman is costing me extra work.


I'd like to kick 'em in da nutzzzzzzz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey Quack, I don't know anything about it other than what I've heard through the grapevine, but I found this for you. I don't have Windows 7 or 8, so I can't do it.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-upgrade


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid @#@$%$%%^&##@!@%$  lab leadman is costing me extra work.
> 
> 
> I'd like to kick 'em in da nutzzzzzzz.




especially on your last night of an 84!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quack, I don't know anything about it other than what I've heard through the grapevine, but I found this for you. I don't have Windows 7 or 8, so I can't do it.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-upgrade



Thanks Chief will check it out !! 




Jeff C. said:


> especially on your last night of an 84!





Yep, gotta drive an extra 20 mile round trip because of his incompetence.  Done made the trip once, oh well, gas is free and I get paid by the hour...



Come on Charlie, load up, let's ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2015)

Celebrate Quack, it's your last night. Take care, you and MizDawn have a good time in the mtns.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Quack, I don't know anything about it other than what I've heard through the grapevine, but I found this for you. I don't have Windows 7 or 8, so I can't do it.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-upgrade





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chief will check it out !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack I started a thread on Windows 10 in the on topic forum.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=848575


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Celebrate Quack, it's your last night. Take care, you and MizDawn have a good time in the mtns.




Thx Chief, if Dawn gets off earlier enough we'll head out tomorrow, but more than likely Sunday morning.  Gotta stop at those DANG stores in Commerce and let her pick out some clothes for her Birthday.

Think I'll set in the truck and drank.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack I started a thread on Windows 10 in the on topic forum.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=848575





Thanks Mike, will check it out.  



Wait a minute, "On Topic" forum ???  There's a On Topic forum on here ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Wake UPPPPPPPP !!!  Whoooooooooooot !!! Got it whupped now !!  Actually time went by pretty doggone fast !!  


I ain't got Dawn nuttin for her Birthday today.

Hopefully CVS will be open and I'll stop by and get her a card and stuff it full of $$$. 


Gonna get DEEP in some Crown and DC today !! 



Gobblin you gonna be at your cabin Sunday ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Dang EE and GW really slackin this morning !!  Hope ya'll are getting some well deserved sleep in time.


Later guyzzzzz !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2015)

Mmmmeeerrrnnnin!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wake UPPPPPPPP !!!  Whoooooooooooot !!! Got it whupped now !!  Actually time went by pretty doggone fast !!
> 
> 
> I ain't got Dawn nuttin for her Birthday today.
> ...



Nope going up next weekend.   Wife just got back from a week in Daytona with girl friends and isn't ready to hit the road again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang EE and GW really slackin this morning !!  Hope ya'll are getting some well deserved sleep in time.
> 
> 
> Later guyzzzzz !!!




Quack, sorry that I missed you earlier this morning BUT I got a few extra hours of beauty sleep of which I needed very much as most of you know.

I did remember to wish that lovely bride of yours a very special HAPPY BIRTHDAY today.  !!!!  


Happy Saturday Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I gotta check the weather forecast because I might do a little work up in the country today.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning, man I hate day shift


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

Safe travels Quack and tell Mrs. Dawn happy birthday


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Mornin folks....


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning Chief


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

I will not post a pic today.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

I will not post a pic today.No No:


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

I will not post a pic today.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

This is really hard 


Oh by the way 

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

morning Labs


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> morning Labs



Hey  Wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Chief



Mornin Wy



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> This is really hard
> 
> 
> Oh by the way
> ...



Mornin Mike.

Then, when you do, you're going to have the shakes!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Jeff

The shakes have already setin   Everytime I make a post the curser drops down to the manage attachment and I can barely pull it away


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy Jeff
> 
> The shakes have already setin   Everytime I make a post the curser drops down to the manage attachment and I can barely pull it away


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> dinner about noon,  supper around 6





Wycliff said:


> Morning, man I hate day shift



Something is wrong with you bro!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy Jeff
> 
> The shakes have already setin   Everytime I make a post the curser drops down to the manage attachment and I can barely pull it away



Somebody givin you a hard time fer postin pics brother????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Somebody givin you a hard time fer postin pics brother????



Maybe maybe not 

What time is dinner???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe maybe not
> 
> What time is dinner???



6 my time.... Come on over! Frying up some catfish tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Something is wrong with you bro!!!



Stayed up too to 2 two late late night indulging in adult beverages


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 6 my time.... Come on over! Frying up some catfish tonight!



RESIST< RESIST <RESIST 

 have fish pic 


resist urge to post


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> RESIST< RESIST <RESIST
> 
> have fish pic
> 
> ...



They've got catfish in Washington state? Sorry, don't believe you. Next you'll say there is turkeys everywhere up there.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

All hail KANG Bama


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> RESIST< RESIST <RESIST
> 
> have fish pic
> 
> ...



Is it a salmon?


tried to resist


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> All hail KANG Bama



Morning, Wycliff, gobble, and others.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Mornin bama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 8, 2015)

Morning , Jeffbro. 
Trying to work up the nerve to clean and do a water change in the aquarium.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it a salmon?
> 
> 
> tried to resist




No but it is a couple of shots with Rebecca holding some nice trout and some bass


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> They've got catfish in Washington state? Sorry, don't believe you. Next you'll say there is turkeys everywhere up there.




Ya know Robert I went back and for the life of me I can't find a pic of catfish but I got some old stuff ( from the days of prints) that I could scan with a bunch of CRAPPIES. But I do have a turk pic or 2 to too two


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Since I put myself in a volunteer no picture posting timeout I figure it would be ok to at least tell ya about them from my ride this morning.

This 1st non shot is of a whitetail doe.

It's just about 8 in the morning the sun has finally cleared the canyon wall on the southside. I had just left the drive way and spot a doe at the east end of the pasture. I get the truck parked behind a brush patch between me and her. I slip around the edge and get a pretty nice pic of her standing on the edge of the shawdows doing that German leg stomp. Couple of shots not bad. I figure she talkin to her fawns but the grass is pretty deep since I haven't mowed. I never see the fawns till I start to leave but no chance for a shot before they's in the deep stuff headed for the creek.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

2nd non shot I hadn't gone a half mile and this fawn runs across the road, all I have time for is grab the Kodak off the seat and mush a quick shot thru the windshield. Sorry it's not to clear  I should clean the windshield


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Well I'm almost to town and there must be 15/20 doves on the powerlines but decide not to try for a shot the sun's behind them and I just don't think it will turn out. A couple more corners and there's young pheasants all over the road so I shoot again thru the windshield but again the sun is in the wrong direction and they are kind of washed out


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Well we ain't done yet hit the pavement just out side of town and another young pheasant crosses but this time I can just lean out the window and shoot. Not one of my best but not a bad shot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Last bunch of non shots these are really nice. I'm on the way home and spot a muley doe in a hay field so I grab up the Kodak get ready and slowly roll the truck up till I'm across from her and I spot that she has a fawn with her 

Theses are right out the drivers side door window at maybe 40 yds or so I took a bunch and some of them came out really clear.

Nothin else on the ride so I hope you enjoyed the ride to town and back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Wish I was retired so I could get high and ride around all day taking beautiful wildlife/landscape pictures.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



The dancin nanner are going nuts


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I was retired so I could get high and ride around all day taking beautiful wildlife/landscape pictures.



Don't forget the part about drinkin 24 oz Keystone lights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Wybro gotta a hangova !!! 




Mikebro you can keep the Keystone's, I'll brang da Crown !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro gotta a hangova !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like the CROWN QUACK but to spendy except special times when you're retired but iffin you're bring it I'll drink it


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro gotta a hangova !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hangova just no sleep went to bed at 3:00am back up at 5:30  still had a hang on when I woke up


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro gotta a hangova !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm a canadian mist drinka - da crown is for you rich boys.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 8, 2015)

great pics Mike - thanks fo sharing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Gotta drive to town to pick up some steaks fo Dawns suppa..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta drive to town to pick up some steaks fo Dawns suppa..



Get me and Jag one while you're at it.

Afternoon folks!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid  lab leadman is costing me extra work.
> 
> 
> I'd like to kick 'em in da nutzzzzzzz.


Cackleberry??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Afternoon Wy and Rutt!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

afternoon Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

well Labs those were some pictures that didn't need a caption to explain.   

peas and conebread


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

hay chief and wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hay chief and wy



Howdy Mr gobblein!

Can't find Jags wallet and cell phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Picked up several chigger bites the other day while picking up limbs and sticks before mowing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well Good Afternoon to all of you fellow drivelers.  Did any of you really leave the board since this morning ????   Looks like things haven't changed at all since I left this morning.  I went up to the country and checked on things etc.  Pulled all of the cards from my cameras and I just got home and I'm fixing to start uploading them.  One thing for sure, the feed that I put out last Saturday is COMPLETELY GONE today.  Not a smidgen of it was found today.  The cameras showed lots of photos had been taken so I will find out during the next hour or so.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Mr gobblein!
> 
> Can't find Jags wallet and cell phone.



Are you at his work?   seems like that was the Sat destination.   If so, did he set them down by the garden?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Mr gobblein!
> 
> Can't find Jags wallet and cell phone.




Dang Jeffro, I'm thinking that you might need one of those "Find My Phone" deals right now !!!

Surely hope that you find the wallet and phone soon !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Picked up several chigger bites the other day while picking up limbs and sticks before mowing.



They make this product called deet have you ever heard of it?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

have you checked the fridge


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> have you checked the fridge



He does like that cold cash.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Afternoon to all of you fellow drivelers.  Did any of you really leave the board since this morning ????   Looks like things haven't changed at all since I left this morning.  I went up to the country and checked on things etc.  Pulled all of the cards from my cameras and I just got home and I'm fixing to start uploading them.  One thing for sure, the feed that I put out last Saturday is COMPLETELY GONE today.  Not a smidgen of it was found today.  The cameras showed lots of photos had been taken so I will find out during the next hour or so.



Afternoon, Mike! Sounds like you may find some surprises in those photos.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you at his work?   seems like that was the Sat destination.   If so, did he set them down by the garden?



Yessir, it really wasn't work, but they wanted him to come as part of their team. It was more of a free food, music, games for kids, type fair put on by the little town hall for the town residents. We couldn't find it before we left here though. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Jeffro, I'm thinking that you might need one of those "Find My Phone" deals right now !!!
> 
> Surely hope that you find the wallet and phone soon !!!



Yep, I called it, but didn't hear the ringer and went straight to voicemail. I guess the battery was dead or it's turned off.



gobbleinwoods said:


> They make this product called deet have you ever heard of it?



Yeah I know, but I ran up on an area that I hadn't picked up the limbs, sticks, and green pine cones after a t-storm and figured I'd be safe out in the lawn for about 30 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> have you checked the fridge





gobbleinwoods said:


> He does like that cold cash.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2015)

Got the shakes really bad so just one little pic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> . . . .
> Yeah I know, but I ran up on an area that I hadn't picked up the limbs, sticks, and green pine cones after a t-storm and figured I'd be safe out in the lawn for about 30 mins.



Did the same thing a few weeks ago.  Cutting down a tree right beside the driveway standing a little pine needles and got a dozen or so.   I carry a can in the four wheeler now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Yall bear with me for one more complaint, thanks in advance! 

I crawled up under the ol homeplace literally on my belly 5 times yesterday attempting to repair a broken waterline. Wound up just cutting a section out just before it went through the floor and capping it. At least, the rest of the house has water on it now, except for cold water in that one bathroom sink.

It's still bad above the floor in the wall behind the cabinet to sink. So, going to have to go under there again once I remove the sink to get the water line out of the wall and replace it. Thankfully, no damage was done as it was leaking just below the floor, but too close to cut it properly and get another fitting on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got the shakes really bad so just one little pic



Could you possibly enlarge that, Mike?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

Bout got anoder won whooped


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall bear with me for one more complaint, thanks in advance!
> 
> I crawled up under the ol homeplace literally on my belly 5 times yesterday attempting to repair a broken waterline. Wound up just cutting a section out just before it went through the floor and capping it. At least, the rest of the house has water on it now, except for cold water in that one bathroom sink.
> 
> It's still bad above the floor in the wall behind the cabinet to sink. So, going to have to go under there again once I remove the sink to get the water line out of the wall and replace it. Thankfully, no damage was done as it was leaking just below the floor, but too close to cut it properly and get another fitting on it.




Chiefbro ='s Biaaaaatchhhhhhhhhhh....




Wycliff said:


> Bout got anoder won whooped





You got it bro !!!  Havin a BLD in yo honor !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got it bro !!!  Havin a BLD in yo honor !!!



Thanks, I be getting one as soon as I get home


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2015)

Afternoon smart folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2015)

Took the boys to see Any Man it was really good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Chiefbro needz a tampoooon...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 8, 2015)

Wybro just settin around waitin on his relief...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2015)

Turn the page


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 8, 2015)

Carp


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro needz a tampoooon...



  

I'd bleed to deaf!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2015)

Pizza!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Pizza!



coffee !!


----------



## cramer (Aug 9, 2015)

Morning every  buddy - Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee !!



Morning, I'll have a cup, thanks! 



cramer said:


> Morning every  buddy - Thanks for the coffee G



Morning, cramer!



Wycliff said:


> Morning




Morning, Wy! Back at work?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Morning cramer and Chief.    Wy might be working as he is


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning cramer and Chief.    Wy might be working as he is



What's on the agenda for today, gobblein? 

I'll probably be mowing at some point today, as usual.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you fellow drivelers, Wycliff, Cramer, Gobblin, Jeffro and anybody else that I might have missed.


Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as I slept an extra bunch of winks and I am still sleepy so maybe a cup or three of your coffee just might be what I need this morning.

I guess that Quack and Ms Dawn are probably heading  northward this morning to that quiet mountain cabin with the beautiful Chattahoochee River flowing outside.  I already called up the Troll Tavern and also Paul's Steak House and advised them that Quack and his lovely bride  were on the way up there for a few days!!!  Heck, both managers told me that this is great news because when Mr. & Mrs. Quack comes and dines, the Quackster just hands them his wallet and tells them to take what they need until next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Morning EE, you must have been slap wore out from yesterday up in the country. Sure did drag up mighty late today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What's on the agenda for today, gobblein?
> 
> I'll probably be mowing at some point today, as usual.



Tending garden and probably will be mowing


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

That's it bad things come from me not postin pics I think  Power went out and stayed out for a long time but atleast it was on this morning but it messed up the puter and it had to go thru all kinds of checks and reboots and whatever else before it finally fired up but seems OK now.

So no more messin with you here's what ya missed yesterday 

The whitetail doe tellin her fawns to stay put till I got done


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

The only shot of the fawn that crossed the road, bet it was a buck cause he knows not to slow down or look back till you safely away.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

The pheasants . Not a good idea tryin to snap shots thru the windshield especially with the sun in front of ya, washes things out badly


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

This one better a little farther up the road sun to the side and able to lean out the driver door window for a better shot. But this was the only shot before it ducked into the tall stuff and was gone...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

Mike I gots to come ride dirt roads with you!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

Now for the muley doe and her fawn they were just so cooperative.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

And for those of  you that had trouble seeing that little picture yesterday the bigger version today


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice Mike!!!
I'd keep backstrap fever!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

44 more days until Fall.... Curse the summer.... Bring on the Cold!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice pics, Mike.

Hmmm....for some reason I don't see the one in post 468, but do see all the others.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

I can see them all


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I can see them all



Yeah.....it's up now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2015)

Getting a late start, oh well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting a late start, oh well.



Quack = getting all primped up


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting a late start, oh well.



Drive safe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting a late start, oh well.



It is ashamed those pills take an hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is ashamed those pills take an hour.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = getting all primped up









Wycliff said:


> Drive safe




Will do, taking the Beast on her first road trip !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> It is ashamed those pills take an hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do, taking the Beast on her first road trip !!



Dang, can't believe you've never drove the Beast other than local. 

Yall have a good time, Dr LUV!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, can't believe you've never drove the Beast other than local.
> 
> Yall have a good time, Dr LUV!





Put 6k miles on her in 3 years.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mike I gots to come ride dirt roads with you!!!!




Bog you got to beable to get use to folks apprecating the fact that you drive 10 to 15 mph under the speed limit and stopping in the middle of the road before you realize they's snuck up behind you. Then when they go by they wave and let you know you're number 1 in their book, wonder why they always use the 2nd finger guess it's cause it's longer and they want to make sure you see it  ?

Spotted a doe and fawns 2 miles from home this morning but the fawn high tailed it into the brush but the doe stood for her fame shot on Woodys


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put 6k miles on her in 3 years.



Wonder iffin you owned my 93 it only had 140,000 on it that's what like 6 or 7000 a year? I've only had it a year and got almost 20.000 on it already poor truck probably wonders what happen to just sittin around


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

And for Rhbama some turks today not very good shot though sorry..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

Last one is down in the field below the house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> And for Rhbama some turks today not very good shot though sorry..



Nice pics but looking at the brown grass tells me you need rain.... Right?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice pics but looking at the brown grass tells me you need rain.... Right?



Got a sprinkle this morning for the 1st time in ages but nowhere near enough   Would like to take the tractor and mower down and knock things down but to scared of making a spark and starting a fire 

Between a very mild winter and a really dry summer with the 100 deg temps (20+ deg over the average) we could really use a good soaking


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheekin brokly castleroll


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

sheekun  pot pye


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

treemohowas


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2015)

I wonder if Mikey would let me come shoot one or 10 of his turkey birds? The wife is racking up the frequent flyer miles and in a couple of years i could fly anywhere for free.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I wonder if Mikey would let me come shoot one or 10 of his turkey birds? The wife is racking up the frequent flyer miles and in a couple of years i could fly anywhere for free.



Looks like you could just ride down the road and shoot a few. Don't think he'd miss one or two


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> treemohowas



nohill4aclimberlikeusedself


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nohill4aclimberlikeusedself



trudat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Mowered


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

some


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

of da yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

Gooblein snuck in a billy flop!

shepherds pie!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gooblein snuck in a billy flop!
> 
> shepherds pie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Perhaps it was a Mud flap!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

mernin kids..... back at da plastic factoree!!!!

it was almost nice havin a couple dayz off... cept my bride was sick all weeken with some kinda stomach bug...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids..... back at da plastic factoree!!!!
> 
> it was almost nice havin a couple dayz off... cept my bride was sick all weeken with some kinda stomach bug...



Mernin blood, that sux! Hope she get's better soon, not much worse than a stomach bug.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin blood, that sux! Hope she get's better soon, not much worse than a stomach bug.



aahh aint no big deal ... kept her busy an out of my hair so all is good


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin kids..... back at da plastic factoree!!!!


Y'all use HDPE??............How much a day???

We burn through a railcar of resin a day here!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y'all use HDPE??............How much a day???
> 
> We burn through a railcar of resin a day here!!



Good Lord that's a lot of resin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2015)

Ugh it is a Moanday.   Well coffee will get the engine running


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.  Looks like you two must be the only ones awake so far this morning.

Thanks for the coffee as I need some this morning.  I got lazy and slept an extra hour this morning for some unknown reason.

Looks like I've got some rain showers heading my way too this morning, today, tomorrow and Wednesday.  Dang, I need to process some goods BUT I can't do it with rain in the air !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.  Looks like you two must be the only ones awake so far this morning.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee as I need some this morning.  I got lazy and slept an extra hour this morning for some unknown reason.
> 
> Looks like I've got some rain showers heading my way too this morning, today, tomorrow and Wednesday.  Dang, I need to process some goods BUT I can't do it with rain in the air !!!



I harrowed the food plots on Sat and was going to put seed out yesterday but did not go to town.  Figured I would go after work today and get it out before the rain coming in overnight.   Dang if the weather doesn't look like rain might be here late afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 10, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 10, 2015)

We headed to Macon.  Y'all need anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

Mornin folks.....last thing I need is rain, unless I can get the rest of the ol home place mowed. Got most of it done and mine, but still some that needs cut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

How's that job and Gage, bOOM bOOM?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 10, 2015)

Love the job jeph.  We Are in Macon now getting tubes in his ears


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love the job jeph.  We Are in Macon now getting tubes in his ears



Ahh, gotcha. Hopefully that'll clear up the issues.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

I just had one of the scariest momentso f my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!! 
Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had one of the scariest momentso f my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!!
> Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!




Holy BeJesus, Jason !!!!

Man, that sounds scary for sure.  I have never heard of this happening before as such.   I am glad that you are alright because this type of thing could definitely put a kink in your jockey shorts.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2015)

good morning and whatnot


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Holy BeJesus, Jason !!!!
> 
> Man, that sounds scary for sure.  I have never heard of this happening before as such.   I am glad that you are alright because this type of thing could definitely put a kink in your jockey shorts.



I still have the shakes brother!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I still have the shakes brother!!!



Buck phases inside the motor.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Buck phases inside the motor.



Yes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had one of the scariest momentso f my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!!
> Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!



Too close for comfort for sure. Glad you weren't in closer proximity, blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

Homotree?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Love the job jeph.  We Are in Macon now getting tubes in his ears


 That'll help a LOT!!


blood on the ground said:


> I just had one of the scariest momentso f my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!!
> Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!


good lawd, glad you're ok!!!!!!

Oh, Mornin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Too close for comfort for sure. Glad you weren't in closer proximity, blood.



Thanks Jiff... Got all my digits so I'm good!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

Luvmylabs should be along shortly to post some happy pics to make us all feel ... like Choking that sucka out fer rubbing his beautiful outdoors in .......


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had one of the scariest momentso f my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!!
> Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!



Had one do it to me about 7 months ago, definitely will make you kiss your kids when you get home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes...



Brother your lucky.  Real lucky.  Can't believe you can hear


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had one of the scariest moments of my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!!
> Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!





blood on the ground said:


> I still have the shakes brother!!!






Jeff C. said:


> Too close for comfort for sure. Glad you weren't in closer proximity, blood.





Keebs said:


> That'll help a LOT!!
> 
> good lawd, glad you're ok!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, Mornin Folks!





blood on the ground said:


> Thanks Jiff... Got all my digits so I'm good!!





Wycliff said:


> Had one do it to me about 7 months ago, definitely will make you kiss your kids when you get home.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brother your lucky.  Real lucky.  Can't believe you can hear






Blood, now I am scared to hang around with you and Wycliff !!!    

I do believe that the contents of my drawers afterwards would have filled up the local Sewage Treatment Plant Facility !!!  And that's a Fact, Jack !!!  

Of course, I do need to lose about 15 pounds of weight BUT that is not the way to do it!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2015)

Chief, did you find Jag's wallet and cellphone yet ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

What the heck, might as well go mow some 'still wet' grass before the rain gets in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2015)

flyby

glad you are all there BOG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2015)

Live from Helen. .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Live from Helen. .



Aint nothin changed has it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Live from Helen. .




Quack, good morning to you and Ms Dawn.

I saw the word....Helen....and it reminds me of my Credit Manager.  Her name is Helen Wait.

Yep, iffin you want some credit, you have to go to Hel en Wait !!!!!!  


Oh, by the way, Dang, that food looks so good !!!!!  Save some for me will you ???







AND JUST FOR GOBBLIN, HERE ARE SOME TUBERS TOO !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2015)

What no tubers?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had one of the scariest momentso f my life!! I had a 65hp electric motor explode  right beside me... Blew the covers of and shot blue flames out about 10 ft!!! Paint is burnt off of everything within 2 ft of it!!!
> Operator called about the motor making noise... I climbed the steps up to level where the motor is located... Just as I approached... BOOM!!!!! Thank God I wasn't already standing there!!!



Jason sure glad to hear you're alright   Hope you had a change of shorts around 

Had 5 gal bucket of chlorin tables used in swimming pools EXPLODE just as I was sitting it down, lid hit my hand, then the roof of an overhang and land clear out in a parking lot with tablets everywhere. Hurt like blue blazes but while I sitting in an abulance getting checked out. one of the EMT asked how I was doing, I looked down made sure all my finger were still there and said " I'm doing fine my trigger finger is still there and works just fine hurts but works" cracked the EMT up.

Trying to put together a couple of picture to enter in the local fair this year. Haven't enter for a couple of year but thought I might this time to help support the local economy.. cost between 3 and 5 bucks to get a print made and iffin you get a blue ribbon prize money is $1.65 it's a really money maker for sure


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Lookin back thru a bunch of folders for some pics for the fair thought these might cool ya off abit


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2015)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wazz happening?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey mud just lookin back at some pic, sup with you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2015)

MIKE,

I remember BACK IN DECEMBER OF 2013, these are the two fantastic photos that you posted here that made me glad just to be watching your excursions and not being right in the middle of them !!!!

The fact is that in these photos, the people viewing them do NOT get to see you sitting on ground hunting with your muzzle loading rifle lying across your lap.  The good news is that you ALWAYS have your  trusty camera with you even in a situation like this.

The truth is that I don't know anybody that has experienced this event as such and still not have to clean out their drawers !!!!!   

Maybe these could make a good entry to the county fair. 


I SURELY HOPE OTHERS WILL GO BACK AND READ YOUR STORY ABOUT THIS UNIQUE HAPPENING.  JUST CLICK ON THE FOLLOWING LINK:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=782585&highlight=cougar


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

Wouldn't mind being in that water or that snow above!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Why THANK you EE   Yes that was probably a once in a life time shot which I'll remember for ever I'm sure, but as far as a fair pic nope quality just won't make it.

Now here is another WILD CAT that might just make the cut for the fair, Mittens .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn't mind being in that water or that snow above!



I really shouldn't go back like this but I'm sure rhbama could use a little turkey fix, then again he may come up and knock me upside my head for posting it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2015)

what's happening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?



Purty dry right now, maybe later.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I really shouldn't go back like this but I'm sure rhbama could use a little turkey fix, then again he may come up and knock me upside my head for posting it


he is sooooo gonna get you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he is sooooo gonna get you!



You're no help Keebs  Hey maybe it'll be to far back and he won't see it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You're no help Keebs  Hey maybe it'll be to far back and he won't see it


he has you tagged!
Later Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wikes. Lightning bolt and 4 fire trucks and 2 ambulances right down the street. Bad weather at the Cafe 356


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wikes. Lightning bolt and 4 fire trucks and 2 ambulances right down the street. Bad weather at the Cafe 356



Nuttin here yet!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2015)

Nuthin hera either


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2015)

HOT and sultry but it has clouded up a little maybe there's some rain in them


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2015)

werd up folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good Morning Blood.  I hope that you are having a very UNEVENTFUL night at work.

HAPPY TUESDAY TO EVERYONE !!!!    

Gobblin must be pulling one of my stunts as he might be getting a few extra winks this morning.  Of course, this dang white screen is enough to drive a sane person CRAZY.

Maybe he will be along shortly with some hot coffee for everyone to partake.  That way, most of us will be awake soon maybe.

It looks deader than a funeral home in here throughout last night!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sleeping EE waiting on the white screen....

Lost power last night for a while.   Did it ever rain.  The seed I put out on the food plots yesterday evening might be in Savannah by now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2015)

Just went out and checked. . . . . 3 inches in the rain gauge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just went out and checked. . . . . 3 inches in the rain gauge.



Morning folks......


WOW, just spit over here for a few minutes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

Easy night at the plastic factory... Spent the night catching up on paper work!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

Mernin........... gotta make a wally world run ............. bbl......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mernin........... gotta make a wally world run ............. bbl......



Mernin....get me some!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

I got chicken mutiny on my hands..... Not one egg in almost a week..... Y'all ready for some dumplings??


----------



## rydert (Aug 11, 2015)

hey....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2015)

hey....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

hey....

mrshtutu =  one dot hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh. hey...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. hey...



mrshtutu = 3 . heys


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2015)

I like the 4 . heys myself


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2015)

mud?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 11, 2015)

10:17


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 10:17



9:40.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Me two, homotree....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 9:40.



yep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 9:40.



Looks like your clock is almost right!!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Aug 11, 2015)

Howdy-ho drivla's!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin....get me some!


coke, sprite, mt. dew or fanta grape?


blood on the ground said:


> I got chicken mutiny on my hands..... Not one egg in almost a week..... Y'all ready for some dumplings??


time for a come to Jesus meeting!


rydert said:


> hey....





hdm03 said:


> hey....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> hey.





Jeff C. said:


> hey....
> 
> mrshtutu =  one dot hey





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh. hey...





Jeff C. said:


> mrshtutu = 3 . heys


HEY NOW!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> coke, sprite, mt. dew or fanta grape?
> 
> time for a come to Jesus meeting!
> 
> ...



hey now !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2015)

Grrrrrrr. Outlet mall in Commerce.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey now !!


echo, echo, echo............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr. Outlet mall in Commerce.


 Bath & Body store, please!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr. Outlet mall in Commerce.



fresh bottle o evan bout 25 minits from ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> echo, echo, echo............
> 
> Bath & Body store, please!



Nooooooo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> fresh bottle o evan bout 25 minits from ya



Put a nipple on it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2015)

Setting in the truck burning gas. I hate this crap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put a nipple on it...



Neighbor left a more than half full pour bottle of crown at the house 4th of July. I say it's been in the pantry long enough. It's got your name on it now. cheers:


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Shrimp stir fry over rice with tabasco and buttered toast!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neighbor left a more than half full pour bottle of crown at the house 4th of July. I say it's been in the pantry long enough. It's got your name on it now. cheers:


It should haz my name on it.........


Jeff C. said:


> Shrimp stir fry over rice with tabasco and buttered toast!


sounds oh-so-good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2015)

leftover zippers and it might be the last garden fresh ones of the year.      cone bread, tater, and salad


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It should haz my name on it.........
> 
> sounds oh-so-good!



It was purty doggon good.....hit the spot! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> leftover zippers and it might be the last garden fresh ones of the year.      cone bread, tater, and salad



MizT picked up a couple ziplock bags of shelled buttabeans yesterday from our local egg lady-$1.00 a bag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Liquid sunshine falling to the ground here, probably won't last.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Had a small shower here in the 30606 yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It was purty doggon good.....hit the spot!
> 
> 
> 
> MizT picked up a couple ziplock bags of shelled buttabeans yesterday from our local egg lady-$1.00 a bag.


quart? not bad!  $25 a bushel I think it was around here.


Jeff C. said:


> Liquid sunshine falling to the ground here, probably won't last.


I just came a shower here too, to, two, but it's already over......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a small shower here in the 30606 yesterday.


Double


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Bout that time. AC been messed up all day here at work. It's 84 in here now.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time. AC been messed up all day here at work. It's 84 in here now.



You leaving early today?  It's only 2:20pm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> You leaving early today?  It's only 2:20pm



Boss said to leave. It's too hot to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Well. Look a therea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Hard rain now.

I reckon it was a quart, Keebs. Either way for a dolla for fresh shelled(not frozen) it was a good deal. I woulda bought more if it was me, unless that's all she had left.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well. Look a therea.


 All Hail!


Jeff C. said:


> Hard rain now.
> 
> I reckon it was a quart, Keebs. Either way for a dolla for fresh shelled(not frozen) it was a good deal. I woulda bought more if it was me, unless that's all she had left.


 not bad at all, I can't remember how many we put up that Saturday, had 2 fish cookers going outside & Granma & J inside baggin & taggin!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all.


heyyou.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neighbor left a more than half full pour bottle of crown at the house 4th of July. I say it's been in the pantry long enough. It's got your name on it now. cheers:






Whooooooooooooooooot !!!! 


Been home 'bout an hour, unloaded a buncha sweet kone and udder stuff, bout to get knee deep in some Crown !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> Been home 'bout an hour, unloaded a buncha sweet kone and udder stuff, bout to get knee deep in some Crown !!


what'd ya get from the mall?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> Been home 'bout an hour, unloaded a buncha sweet kone and udder stuff, bout to get knee deep in some Crown !!



Don't walk outside and fall in the Hooch.
That ground up there aint flat and that water is cold.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2015)

Lookit da time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> Been home 'bout an hour, unloaded a buncha sweet kone and udder stuff, bout to get knee deep in some Crown !!



Home as in home?  Sure was a quick trip.  About like the weekend get aways I do.

udder stuff--you brought home milk products?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

Need sweet Kone to go wit butta beans.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

Kuntry style ribbed, macncheeze, cabbage, taters and carrots with conebread...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2015)

Evening back at werk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening back at werk



Wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooooooooooot !!!!
> 
> 
> Been home 'bout an hour, unloaded a buncha sweet kone and udder stuff, bout to get knee deep in some Crown !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Home as in home?  Sure was a quick trip.  About like the weekend get aways I do.
> 
> udder stuff--you brought home milk products?




Ya beat me to it GW I  wondered iffin he got milk or bought a COW 

Well went to the big city of Spokane and had my fair pictures done right, the local kios machine kep cutting the edges off and just messin up my picture, quality was good but the way it cut somethings off just messed them up. The photo shop did a nice job and had them done in a couple of hours so we won't have to drive 60+ miles to get them. And a good thing Rebecca took me to lunch at the Golden Corral then we went and wandered around in Sporstmans Warehouse ( a small Cabelas) didn't buy anything just looked.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2015)

My dog can YODEL can yours??? 

Saw 3 really good whitetail bucks earlier today but never could get a shot with the Kodak 2 of them looked to be nice 4X4s and the 3rd one might have been a 5X5 he was nice well atleast the little time I could sort of see him going up the hill thru the trees.

But back to my YODEL dawg


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kuntry style ribbed, macncheeze, cabbage, taters and carrots with conebread...



That sounds goot, blood! 

I'm fixin to have some blueberry pancakes with some fried or scrambled eggs. Jag ate my sausage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

You gonna train him to retrieve, Mike?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You gonna train him to retrieve, Mike?



Not sure Jeffro he does seem to have a good nose and he moves pretty fast when he wants to


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not sure Jeffro he does seem to have a good nose and he moves pretty fast when he wants to



Have you tested the softness of his mouth?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2015)

I think he'd make a fine rabbit dog


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> My dog can YODEL can yours???
> 
> Saw 3 really good whitetail bucks earlier today but never could get a shot with the Kodak 2 of them looked to be nice 4X4s and the 3rd one might have been a 5X5 he was nice well atleast the little time I could sort of see him going up the hill thru the trees.
> 
> But back to my YODEL dawg



Looks like he jus got out of the showa... Little malnourished also


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 11, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like he jus got out of the showa... Little malnourished also



Got just a touch of rain yesterday evening and I guess the grasses were still kind of wet .He'd been down in that tall stuff in the field and then crossed the road and up the  hill.

I'd guess to hot to want to put on any winter weight yet???



Jeff C. said:


> Have you tested the softness of his mouth?



Naw he fetches real good but by the time he gets back not much left, seems to always be hungry


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

Evening children... Let's get ready for another great time at work!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2015)

Gotta safety meeting in the morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2015)

We making a family trip to Ferguson this weekend... Should be nice escaping from the hustle and bustle of Cartersville ... Ferguson = Tifton!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

You going to the park?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You going to the park?



Eventually! Just going to mingle around town then get a bite to eat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

WC you want to come?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> WC you want to come?



Not this time, but thanks for the invite. Homo3 will probably be glad to see ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2015)

Evening night walkers.   There is a cold one in your near future.  

Morning daytime vertical drivelers.  There is some GO juice ready for you to imbibe in.

The white screen of patience went away earlier today than usual.   Maybe the clock in Macon is off too.   Calling the time keeper to the courtesy phone or in this case maybe the curtsey.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2015)

HALLELUJAH, THE WHITE SCREEN LEFT EARLIER TODAY !!!!  


Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff and Gobblin.  I've been reading back for a while now to get caught up on all of the happenings around the world and especially here in Georgia.

Dang, I see that Quack made a super quick trip to the mountains and now he and Ms Dawn will be processing kone and "udder" things for a few days.  Moooooooooo .....Mooooooooo !!!!!!    Sorry , I couldn't resist that one.  Also by now, Quack will be swimming in "Crown" too !!!!


Blood is going visiting in the park at Tifton and I think that Homo3 will be hiding over by the swing set just waiting for him especially since he has been lonely without HFH because of his new job hours !!!

Chief's wife, Ms T just "stole" some shelled butterbeans from their egg lady as she only paid $1.00 per bag.

Mrs H took an unplanned shower yesterday by the looks of her swimming pool on Baxter Street in Athens too.

LOVEMYLABS has a yodeling "dog" now too.  

Wycliff has another safety meeting this morning too.....and Quack won't be attending this one though !!!


Now last but not least, Gobblin, Thanks for the eye opening "go juice" this morning as I need a few cups to help me get awake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

Good Lawd... Gots ta werk til 11


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Good Lawd... Gots ta werk til 11




Well dang, they picked a fine time to tell you !!!!  I think that you should have told them that you had a very "HOT DATE" with your wife this morning instead !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Good Lawd... Gots ta werk til 11



New news?   Hate it when it is not planned.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

I got a hot date with my bed and I'm pretty sure we're going to sleep together


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I got a hot date with my bed and I'm pretty sure we're going to sleep together



Now that is an excellent idea for sure !!!!!  Just make sure that you sleep with "protection" because in about 9 months, you might wake up and see that you have a "sofa-bed" also in the room with you !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Howdy


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

One mo howa...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Mornin Bog 

Got to get my backside in gear and head for town gas and desiel dropped to 2.99 so need to fill up the truck and get 5 gals of desiel for the tractor probably should take the   Kodak just incase never know what I might see. Better take Chase he didn't get to go yesterday into Spokane cause it was to hot and he's probably going thru withdrawels without havin aride anywhere???

Back in a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning erybody !!!  Glad to be home, spent way too much $$$ last coupla days.



Generator being installed tomorrow !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning erybody !!!  Glad to be home, spent way too much $$$ last coupla days.
> 
> 
> 
> Generator being installed tomorrow !!



Easy come, easy go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Easy come, easy go!





Spent $138 at Paul's Restaurant including the tip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Spent $138 at Paul's Restaurant including the tip.



Hope it was good!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it was good!!





It was excellent !!!   Fried frog legs and shrooms for appetizers, I had oysters, skrimps and steak fries, Dawn had skrimp, salat and baked potato.  
Chocolate peanut butta pie for dessert !! 

Dawn had 2 mixed dranks I had one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was excellent !!!   Fried frog legs and shrooms for appetizers, I had oysters, skrimps and steak fries, Dawn had skrimp, salat and baked potato.
> Chocolate peanut butta pie for dessert !!
> 
> Dawn had 2 mixed dranks I had one.



Sounds very good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Gotta take Jag to the Gastro Dr. here in a bit. No problems recently.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> We making a family trip to Ferguson this weekend... Should be nice escaping from the hustle and bustle of Cartersville ... Ferguson = Tifton!


Do what.. you coming to T town?


Jeff C. said:


> Mud?



Jeff fa fa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Ya'll don't forget it's Tripod's Bday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

Holler at yall later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

where'd erybody go ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was excellent !!!   Fried frog legs and shrooms for appetizers, I had oysters, skrimps and steak fries, Dawn had skrimp, salat and baked potato.
> Chocolate peanut butta pie for dessert !!
> 
> Dawn had 2 mixed dranks I had one.


Mmmmmmmmmm, sounds goot!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll don't forget it's Tripod's Bday !!!


don't sent him werd on FB!


Hooked On Quack said:


> where'd erybody go ??


what'd ya hear?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Didn't see much on the ride but sometimes you just got to look close


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

Good eye Mike !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

When your boy calls home during school hours and says he found a 10 inch base speaker in his truck.... Priceless...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Why I think the next Ms Mike could be there unless Rebecca see this then I might not be around


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2015)

Good vid. i mean song Quack!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 12, 2015)

got the doves Quack.....if that big rain yesterday didn't mess them up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta take Jag to the Gastro Dr. here in a bit. No problems recently.



Hope that when you get the bill you don't choke.

Really let us know what the Doc says.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good vid. i mean song Quack!!





Thank ya bro, I'd like to Quackify all of 'em . .



rydert said:


> got the doves Quack.....if that big rain yesterday didn't mess them up





Thanks for the invite rybro, I was bushawgin the field earlier and they kept knockin my hat off . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay drivelers I am posting to get us off the triple 6 number so pick up the slack and get to typing.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

evening


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2015)

You punched the time clock tonight Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You punched the time clock tonight Wy?




Yep, tonight and one more then I get the weekend off I hope


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope that when you get the bill you don't choke.
> 
> 
> 
> Really let us know what the Doc says.



Glad to announce he didn't seem very concerned. He thinks Jag is just not chewing his food well enough and eating too fast.

However, he is sending him for a very noninvasive procedure, an x-ray where Jag will be swallowing liquid during the x-ray, just to have a better look.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to announce he didn't seem very concerned. He thinks Jag is just not chewing his food well enough and eating too fast.
> 
> However, he is sending him for a very noninvasive procedure, an x-ray where Jag will be swallowing liquid during the x-ray, just to have a better look.



Hope things go well Jeff


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

All right boy and girls hold on to your hats I got these this evening in just one STOP  

"You got to love it when a plan comes together "


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad to announce he didn't seem very concerned. He thinks Jag is just not chewing his food well enough and eating too fast.
> 
> However, he is sending him for a very noninvasive procedure, an x-ray where Jag will be swallowing liquid during the x-ray, just to have a better look.



Good deal glad everything is ok


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2015)

When I started the truck the little one lead the 2 to too two bucks off I never saw a doe? Guess he figured he was a big boy and should hang with the BIG BOYS 

Oh yea 
FLOP


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2015)

Seen some chootin stars driving into werk


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Wycliff and to the other sleepy knuckle dragging drivelers here.

It is hot and muggy outside this morning and I am sitting here wishing that it was about 40 degrees now.

I've had a rough two weeks of hard physical labor and it has been killing my tired aching back.  I just can't get comfortable no matter how I stand, sit, sleep, or anything else.  Top that off with constant severe leg cramps during the day yesterday and last night and it is continuing this morning.  

I'm thinking about trying some alkyhol for relief today !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Happy whatever day of the week it is!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy whatever day of the week it is!



It is Today.

flyby with coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh and good deal Chief.   Hope the X-ray shows nothing to,2,tu,also


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Sup


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Morning folks....how yall is?

Appreciate it Wy and gobbelin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

One more, Wy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Gotta crawl back up under the ol home place again today for the last time I hope.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta crawl back up under the ol home place again today for the last time I hope.


 Be careful!  
 Hope it isn't anything serious with our Jag!

oh, Mornin Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> One more, Wy?



Yes sir, I hope


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Be careful!
> Hope it isn't anything serious with our Jag!
> 
> oh, Mornin Folks!



Mornin Schweetheart, I don't think it is. 

It's no biggie crawlin up under it, but just so low to the ground. Probably only 14-16", but there's a tub drain line I have to crawl under that is maybe only 12" off the ground to get to the water line we are replacing. Brother couldn't fit under it.  I'm literally slithering on my belly like a snake under there. 

Then on top of that we found that the water line had burst up in the wall several inches too. Brother had to remove vanity cabinet and sink, cut out tongue and groove wainscoting, chair rail up to vanity, and sheetrock. 

Fortunately, no water damage was done inside the wall because most of it was leaking down on foundation and coming out from under siding on exterior when I turned the well on from out side the house and saw it leaking. I immediately turned it off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Tryin to work up the "umph" to go crawl under there to go ahead and repair the section under the house.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Schweetheart, I don't think it is.
> 
> It's no biggie crawlin up under it, but just so low to the ground. Probably only 14-16", but there's a tub drain line I have to crawl under that is maybe only 12" off the ground to get to the water line we are replacing. Brother couldn't fit under it.  I'm literally slithering on my belly like a snake under there.
> 
> ...


I bet that is some pretty tongue & groove wood!!


Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to work up the "umph" to go crawl under there to go ahead and repair the section under the house.


YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I bet that is some pretty tongue & groove wood!!
> 
> YOU CAN DO IT!



Nothing fancy or old, plus it's painted as it was done later on, but the wood under neath it on the outside wall covered in vinyl siding is the original wood slat siding from years ago. That, I would love to have.

Oh, and obviously, I ain't there yet!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothing fancy or old, plus it's painted as it was done later on, but the wood under neath it on the outside wall covered in vinyl siding is the original wood slat siding from years ago. _*That, I would love to have.*_
> 
> Oh, and obviously, I ain't there yet!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothing fancy or old, plus it's painted as it was done later on, but the wood under neath it on the outside wall covered in vinyl siding is the original wood slat siding from years ago. That, I would love to have.
> 
> Oh, and obviously, I ain't there yet!



Don't forget to put your spider spray on 


Mornin folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Morning !!  Got the Generac installed !!


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Got the Generac installed !!


I got a portable 7500 generac.....those are goot generators, made in China I think....


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2015)

oh, morning ever body....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't forget to put your spider spray on
> 
> 
> Mornin folks



Believe it or not, I haven't seen the first spider under there, Mike. Spiders don't really bother me all that much anyway.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Got the Generac installed !!





I looked at those Generac whole house systems, they look great, but they are a purty penny!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

All right, time to do it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Smoke sausage n egg biscuit . .


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2015)

mud..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Well I'm done under the house, brothers turn inside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Man it be HOT out dat door.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud..


MIA............


Jeff C. said:


> Well I'm done under the house, brothers turn inside.


good deal!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it be HOT out dat door.


 dats why I stay inside.............

BBQ baked cheekun, black beans over rice & tater salad.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MIA............
> 
> good deal!
> 
> ...





I just stuck my toe out the door . .


Think I'll take a nap, got up too early.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just stuck my toe out the door . .
> 
> 
> Think I'll take a nap, got up too early.


hurry up & fall asleep so I can call & wake you up.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm here......... Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here......... Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers


 I like kiwi............ juss sayin............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MIA............
> 
> good deal!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> I'm here......... Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers



Leftova hamburger, loaded!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Leftova hamburger, loaded!


only way to have it!  How many hot peppers ya got on it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> only way to have it!  How many hot peppers ya got on it?



Nairn, but I used jalapeno mustard


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nairn, but I used jalapeno mustard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

I feel mo betta, time fo a dranky drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



You knew I'd have somethin on it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel mo betta, time fo a dranky drank.



I take it you had a whole week off?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I like kiwi............ juss sayin............


I do too, but them are dads. 



Jeff C. said:


> Nairn, but I used jalapeno mustard



Gonna have to try that stuff. What brand??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I take it you had a whole week off?





Yep, got off Sat morn, go back Sat night !!  Have gotten absolutely ZERO accomplished.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey y'all! 

Well my lil boy turned 9 today. We are having a party for him on Saturday. He wants a Motocross themed party so I started making him a helmet piñata. First time I have ever done this. I think it's gonna turn out pretty cool. Here's what I got so far.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Well my lil boy turned 9 today. We are having a party for him on Saturday. He wants a Motocross themed party so I started making him a helmet piñata. First time I have ever done this. I think it's gonna turn out pretty cool. Here's what I got so far.



Very nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Well my lil boy turned 9 today. We are having a party for him on Saturday. He wants a Motocross themed party so I started making him a helmet piñata. First time I have ever done this. I think it's gonna turn out pretty cool. Here's what I got so far.






Cool Crickett !!!  Fill it full of dolla bills !!!


----------



## rydert (Aug 13, 2015)

cool cricket.......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Very nice.



I may be putting to much effort into it. My heart may break a little when those rugrats start beating on it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool Crickett !!!  Fill it full of dolla bills !!!



Sure as long as you will supply the dollar bills.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool Crickett !!!  Fill it full of dolla bills !!!





rydert said:


> cool cricket.......









Crickett said:


> Sure as long as you will supply the dollar bills.





I have sent many a young lady thru college juan dolla at a time !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

*hey can't break*



mudracing101 said:


> I do too, but them are dads.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to try that stuff. What brand??



I'll check Mudro, MizT said she's only been able to find it at one store I believe.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, got off Sat morn, go back Sat night !!  Have gotten absolutely ZERO accomplished.



Too hot anyway, wait til your days off when it cools down some! 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Well my lil boy turned 9 today. We are having a party for him on Saturday. He wants a Motocross themed party so I started making him a helmet piñata. First time I have ever done this. I think it's gonna turn out pretty cool. Here's what I got so far.



Cool, MizCrickyy!!! 

Make it super tough, ain't nuthin funnier that a buncha kids beatin on a pinata they can't break. Might ought to make them some helmets too.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have sent many a young lady thru college juan dolla at a time !!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2015)

afternoon folks.   need to pick what is in the garden but it sure is hot out there.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Cool, MizCrickyy!!!
> 
> Make it super tough, ain't nuthin funnier that a buncha kids beatin on a pinata they can't break. Might ought to make them some helmets too.



It's got 4 layers of paper mache. 




I hope Jag is doing better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Quang Crickett !!!  Awwwwwwwww hail !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon folks.   need to pick what is in the garden but it sure is hot out there.





Our garden's 'bout had it, still making a few squash, maters and okra.


Bought some Silver Queen kone from the produce stand outside of Helen, they had just picked it that morning, cooked some with the ribeyes and red taters last night.   Said the "Peaches and Cream" corn would be ready soon, that stuff is like eating sugar !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


> It's got 4 layers of paper mache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's fine for now, just have to get him in for that xray, thanks.

We had a pinata at one of Jag's birthday parties once and it must have been super tough(thick), they beat on that thing til they were blue in the face. All the adults were , finally one of my slightly older nephews cracked it wide open and candy flew every which away. Them rascals went after that candy like wild monkeys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Chief tell the Jag that Uncle Quack sez to slowly and thoroughly chew his groceries..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon folks.   need to pick what is in the garden but it sure is hot out there.



Afternoon gobblein, threatening rain here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief tell the Jag that Uncle Quack sez to slowly and thoroughly chew his groceries..



Will do Unk! I think he's a tad more aware and cautious now, after that last scare.

When I snatched that heimlich on him on that last episode (twice), first words out of his mouth after he got his first breath was, "Thank ya Daddy"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Unk! I think he's a tad more aware and cautious now, after that last scare.
> 
> When I snatched that heimlich on him on that last episode (twice), first words out of his mouth after he got his first breath was, "Thank ya Daddy"









You need to show him how to do it if he's ever by his self using the back of a chair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to show him how to do it if he's ever by his self using the back of a chair.



Yessir, I did several times.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I did several times.





Got choked on a hot dog several years ago and had to do it.  Belly flopped from about 4' up onto the arm of the couch.  
Spit out hot dog and crapped my pants.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Jag's ball practice got canceled due to weather again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got choked on a hot dog several years ago and had to do it.  Belly flopped from about 4' up onto the arm of the couch.
> Spit out hot dog and crapped my pants.



Sorry Doc, but......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

Next time just do 2 feet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2015)

2' = toot

4' = poop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry Doc, but......





Jeff C. said:


> Next time just do 2 feet.





Jeff C. said:


> 2' = toot
> 
> 4' = poop







Think mebbe I'll go outside next time...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel mo betta, time fo a dranky drank.


you didn't answer your wake up call........


Jeff C. said:


> You knew I'd have somethin on it!





mudracing101 said:


> I do too, but them are dads.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to try that stuff. What brand??


Pops loves me............



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Well my lil boy turned 9 today. We are having a party for him on Saturday. He wants a Motocross themed party so I started making him a helmet piñata. First time I have ever done this. I think it's gonna turn out pretty cool. Here's what I got so far.


TOOO Cute!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon folks.   need to pick what is in the garden but it sure is hot out there.


I gave up on my garden, gonna mow it down this weekend.......

Later Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2015)

Later y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2015)

Sometimes I'll be all by meself and think of sumpin funny and just go to laffin and giggling right by myself...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes I'll be all by meself and think of sumpin funny and just go to laffin and giggling right by myself...



Careful you don't poop yourself laughin to hard 

almost a hundred outside   you folks can take your southern heat back anytime and send our rain back  this stuff just ain't what we're use to,too 2 twoHOT  a week maybe in the 90s then back to hi 70s low 80s is normal almost makes me want  to buy an A/C but to cheap I'll just buy more Keystone instead


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 13, 2015)

Afternoon, last one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2015)

Thundered sky turned dark and all I got was bit by no-see-ums


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Evening BOG!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

How's everything going brother?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Going good and you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Same ol junk jus a different day....


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Good talkin to ya bro!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

What???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What???



Jus talkin to myself...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

Are ya stayin bizy?
  No just dizzy 
Oh ok well try not to fall down..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Jus talkin to myself...



It's ok as long as you don't get into an argument 






then lose


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

9 oclock at night and still almost 90 degs


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh crap now you got me doing it


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey the good thing is I can use some of these smilies I never get to cause they don't fit 


op2:


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

couple more till a fresh FLOP


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

Look out BOG there's 2 two to too guest lurkin don't say anything you wouldn't want your mama to hear


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2015)

mustof scared one off


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2015)

Had a call on one of the lines...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

Well ya'll was busy


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm ready to do some BBQ'n


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm ready for seben oclock


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

Now I'm hungry, and I'm ready for some BBQ


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

And a cold beer


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> And a cold beer



Or 10!
I'm going to scout Cohutta WMA Saturday


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

I need to go cut the grass at my hunting club


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I need to go cut the grass at my hunting club



I wish I could say that! we lost our lease this year... 42 years we (the club) has had that property. killed my first deer there when I was 8 yr old.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I wish I could say that! we lost our lease this year... 42 years we (the club) has had that property. killed my first deer there when I was 8 yr old.



That sux


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

In before the white screen


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> In before the white screen



you flopped the white out.

I flipping the white out out.

I did get a bunch of chores done while waiting to post the morning refreshments.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2015)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, and Gobblin.

Looks like Blood has been drinking on the job again and talking to himself a lot.  Wycliff is sharpening the blades on his lawnmower, and thankfully Gobblin has brought along some coffee this morning for all of us to sample.

I have been online for the past two hours but since I had to wait for the dang GON white screen to leave, I have been catching up over on Marlinowners (of which I never see a "white screen").  


HAPPY FRIDAY  to all of you sleepy drivelrs.

Oh, by the way, High School Football is beginning tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

Good morning, let's go BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, let's go BOG



I still gots 4 more ta go


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, and Gobblin.
> 
> Looks like Blood has been drinking on the job again and talking to himself a lot.  Wycliff is sharpening the blades on his lawnmower, and thankfully Gobblin has brought along some coffee this morning for all of us to sample.
> 
> ...



dang bro ... you still in HS...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> dang bro ... you still in HS...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm ready fo some college football. 

Mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Morning. What day is it?!?!?!?!?!? 


Foozball sucks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. What day is it?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Foozball sucks.


 it better not be Wednesday again!!!!!!! I done tole ya what day it be!


Keebs said:


> Happy Friday!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2015)

First tailgate of da season is today!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2015)

Happy GC Day; Mud!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope you eat a lot of butterbeans


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. What day is it?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Foozball sucks.



You must not have ever gone to any good foozball partays!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got choked on a hot dog several years ago and had to do it.  Belly flopped from about 4' up onto the arm of the couch.
> Spit out hot dog and crapped my pants.





Jeff C. said:


> Next time just do 2 feet.





Jeff C. said:


> 2' = toot
> 
> 4' = poop







hdm03 said:


> Happy GC Day; Mud!


Ding ding ding,  we have a winner


hdm03 said:


> I hope you eat a lot of butterbeans


I dont like butterbeans



Jeff C. said:


> You must not have ever gone to any good foozball partays!


Been to a bunch of good partays and some of them had football playing but i didnt watch. 

I usuallly watch the super bowl, thats it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> dang bro ... you still in HS...




Yep, since 1965 !!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning. What day is it?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Foozball sucks.







Mud, that is because you've never had a GREAT football team like I played on and grew up with all of these years.  My Team holds more High School football records than Hillary has in the number of destroyed email records !!!!!  

Our recently retired Football Coach is the winningest  high school football coach in Georgia and the 3rd winningest high school football coach in the world.  In 42 seasons of coaching Lincoln County, he compiled a record of 477-85-3.

As for me, I've been supporting my home town Football team since I was just a little boy.


In fact, I attended our High School State Championship game that was played at NIGHT in Georgia Stadium in Athens back on 12/1/1961.  We played a team from Coosa and they beat the crapola (21-0) out of us that night as the game time temperatures were below freezing.  We were the last high school team that also played in Athens Stadium too.   Back at the time, the stadium had not been named "Sanford Stadium".

That was the last night-time game that was ever played at Georgia Stadium until September 4, 1982. 

Yep, If you want to move to Lincoln County, you and your entire family must a take a Football Awareness Test and pass it before you can move there.    

Actually out of the five major roadways leading into Lincoln County, there are four of them with bridges to cross.  If you didn't pass the Football test, you will be turned around and sent back home without being able to cross over those bridges to enter Lincoln County !!!!  Some people have been known to sneak into the county from Wilkes County with no bridge involved by driving eastbound on Hwy 378 late at night though !!!  


In fact, if Lincoln County played football in Tokyo, most of the citizens would be there.  I really believe that we have the best fan support of any other team in Georgia.


If you really want to know more about Georgia High School Football, just click on this link which is the best high school football website in Georgia:

http://www.reddevils.us/




Now, I've got to get some serious work completed so that I can attend our game tonight.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2015)

ya'll seen billy?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll seen billy?



rong thread ....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2015)

crap.....i'm lost again


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2015)

now i know how KyDawg feels


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ding ding ding,  we have a winner
> I dont like butterbeans
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, I don't even care for the super bowl anymore, but I'll watch it. I have had the privilege to work on the sidelines of two super bowls though. 

College football for me, and I've worked many of those and love them. Got a bunch of emails to work college football this season, but I just can't run up and down the sidelines anymore, so turned them down.

Mike, I know what you are talking about as far as Lincoln Co. football.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

Where's MrsHtutu?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap.....i'm lost again



listen fer me yellin' lil buddy ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Moanin ya'll !!!  Last day off..


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll !!!  Last day off..



wheres the dranky drank ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> wheres the dranky drank ...



In my hand at the moment......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, since 1965 !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know another dawg named Blue...... or Roy. PM sent. Small world.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's MrsHtutu?





I dunno, tried calling both of ya'll yesterday...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> In my hand at the moment......



I ain't far behind you ....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL mornin 64 degs after all the 100deg days I almost wanted a long sleeve shirt but tuffed it out. Took my coffee and smokes and the Kodak to watch the pasture from up on the cliffside and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know another dawg named Blue...... or Roy. PM sent. Small world.


there her is!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

Those 2 moved off and maybe 10 minutes later I see movement but have to change postions and had the best show EVER 

Does fawns and bucks just runnin and playing and enjoying the cool weather. If I ever figure out how to post a vid I got some very short but really COOL stuff of them all playing toether.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> BEAUTIFUL mornin 64 degs after all the 100deg days I almost wanted a long sleeve shirt but tuffed it out. Took my coffee and smokes and the Kodak to watch the pasture from up on the cliffside and was pleasantly surprised



It looks like you are going to have a nice season.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep got busted and the show was over 

A scene many have seen....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Great shots Mike !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It looks like you are going to have a nice season.



Maybe in the late season in Nov not going to be around for the early one in Oct I'll be gone chasin elk then


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great shots Mike !!



Thanks Quack got to figure this vid thing out I couldn't believe how clear they came out and it was a HOOT watchin that buck play with the fawns


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe in the late season in Nov not going to be around for the early one in Oct I'll be gone chasin elk then



See, there you go... We let ya post pics an then boom.... Ya gotta go rubbin inda Elk stuff...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> See, there you go... We let ya post pics an then boom.... Ya gotta go rubbin inda Elk stuff...



Pokin at ya Pokin at ya 

but with a big smiley face 

Hey butt what are friends for............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yep got busted and the show was over
> 
> A scene many have seen....


Oh how I wish I could travel to see you & Miz Rebecca!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, tried calling both of ya'll yesterday...



Sorry bout that, left my phone in my truck and didn't realize it til last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Pokin at ya Pokin at ya
> 
> but with a big smiley face
> 
> Hey butt what are friends for............



Keep on postin my friend!!! We all love your pics!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

Killin off the leftova hamburgers!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Killin off the leftova hamburgers!



Board meeting lunch.......... bbq'd cheekun, baked beans & slaw......new restaurant in town, not bad, but I've had better...... but nuttin beats "free"!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Another smoked sausage n egg biscuit wit Cheetos..



Waiting on the mailman so I can go to town and run some errands.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2015)

Funny how Keebs don't say nuthin to me anymore.... Sulking!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Blood you off tonight ??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Funny how Keebs don't say nuthin to me anymore.... Sulking!









 howudoin?

























I just didn't wanna make the others too jealous, that's all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

This place be dead.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This place be dead.


blame it on Leroy, it's all his fault!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2015)

well looky there!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This place be dead.



Ain't nobody here but us chickens." by Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2015)

Rip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Mebbe this will wake ya'll up . .  Thanks to others, we were born free !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Time to go home, have a good weekend y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2015)

thunder here in the mtns.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2015)

Thunda here in the MON . .. wait a minute, that was me..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thunda here in the MON . .. wait a minute, that was me..



check your shorts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2015)

Tis the weekend, don't waste a minute of it sleeping in


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin.

Dang, sure would be nice to be spending time in the mountains this weekend.  Hopefully, it would be cooler up there.  Well, at least the mountains  streams would be cooler for sure !!!

I did get a few extra winks this morning as I didn't go to to bed until really late last night.

I think that I will stop and get me some breakfast at the Evans Diner this morning and then go up to the country and check on things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2015)

Morning.....


----------



## cramer (Aug 15, 2015)

morning EE  & Chief
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2015)

hey Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2015)

oops cramer snuck in the door too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2015)

cramer said:


> morning EE  & Chief
> Thanks for the coffee G





gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief



Morning fellows.....what's on the agenda for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2015)

grass the movable kind and repairing a well house in prep for winter.    YOU?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

Vacation time is ova, back at it tonight !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

All my rowdy friends done rowded on down..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2015)

Sunday afternoon youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2015)

Done sweating for the day.  Time for a cold lemonade.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2015)

Whooooooooot, I lied, co-worker called me and is gonna werk next 2 nights !!!  14 days off !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2015)

Had some awesome guest today. Jeff C., Mz. T(bestie) and the precious Jag. Life is good. Always good times with the Jeff C. Family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had some awesome guest today. Jeff C., Mz. T(bestie) and the precious Jag. Life is good. Always good times with the Jeff C. Family.



Could kick myself in da butt for not cannonballin! 

Awesome afternoon with the Hornet tutu's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> grass the movable kind and repairing a well house in prep for winter.    YOU?



Went to see Dad & Mom in the Athens area and had a very nice visit with the Hornets, as you can see!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

Well it was actually Saturday afternoon, but nobody noticed it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well it was actually Saturday afternoon, but nobody noticed it.



which rolled over into Sunday morning and still goes unnoticed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy headed knuckle-dragging drivelers.

Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too as I need some to get fully awake today.

I have been reading back and catching up on all sorts of Forums here this morning before I pulled out my "Driveler" card and got it punched again.


----------



## cramer (Aug 16, 2015)

Morning EE & G - the coffee is right on time, as usual
Chief oughta be rolling over any minute and hit that movie one liner " yer burnin' daylight"


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2015)

Mernin kids!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mornin sleepy heads.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2015)

Cutting firewood today


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Mornin folks.....gotta go back to the ol home place and check for a possible leak on the water line under the house again. Brother was here last night finishing up inside the house under the vanity and thought he heard water running under house when he turned it back on.

We used some old leftover cpvc water line from around here and think it was too old and brittle, may have cracked again once it was pressured up. 

This wasn't on my agenda for today!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2015)

Mornin friends 

49 deg this morning makes me realize on a month and a half to go till huntin season   bad part is the canyon is full of smoke but I don't see any plumes of smoke so hopefully it's just drifting from the one across the river 20miles or so away 

Oh and your pasture shots for the day got them yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

My agenda.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin friends
> 
> 49 deg this morning makes me realize on a month and a half to go till huntin season   bad part is the canyon is full of smoke but I don't see any plumes of smoke so hopefully it's just drifting from the one across the river 20miles or so away
> 
> Oh and your pasture shots for the day got them yesterday.



Wow....nice temps for a change, Mike!  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My agenda.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



  

Fryin up some Striplings jalapeno and cheese sausage for me and Jag!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My agenda.



CANNONBALL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

Dawn cooked up one of my favorite breakfast's, sausage gravy n biscuits !!!


Life IS GOOOOOOOOD !!!  



Got a young guy coming over today to do some work for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn cooked up one of my favorite breakfast's, sausage gravy n biscuits !!!
> 
> 
> Life IS GOOOOOOOOD !!!
> ...



I'm running a little late, be there soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm running a little late, be there soon!





Hiney dragger . . 



Kid's gonna do some tractor work, and I'm gonna cut him a good deal on my 7500W generator.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiney dragger . .
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's gonna do some tractor work, and I'm gonna cut him a good deal on my 7500W generator.



Sounds like a deal!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

Craaaaaaaaaap, I've gotta go to Augusta with Dawn tomorrow, and just remembered I've got a 8hr MSHA meeting Tuesday.


Major BUMMER !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Craaaaaaaaaap, I've gotta go to Augusta with Dawn tomorrow, and just remembered I've got a 8hr MSHA meeting Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Major BUMMER !!!



That would suck BIG TIME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That would suck BIG TIME!





Chiefbro, I dread these meetings, would much rather be working my 12hr shift than attend the LONGEST day of the year. Bad enough to get off work in the morning and be required to sit thru a weekly safety meeting.


My boss was eating his sausage biscuit at the meeting the other morning, and when it hit 7am, I told him to put that biscuit down and start the meeting.  After the meeting he axed me, "Can I finish my biscuit now ??" 

I was already halfway out the door !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, seein how it's my Birthday and Dawn's hosting a baby shower for one of our adopted nieces, I'm gonna do sumpin I've always wanted to do.  I'm gonna shoot my G36 (.45) into the deep end of the pool and see if the bullet will flatten out before hitting the bottom, (8').  According to my research it will flatten out and lose all momentum in about 2'-3'...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, I dread these meetings, would much rather be working my 12hr shift than attend the LONGEST day of the year. Bad enough to get off work in the morning and be required to sit thru a weekly safety meeting.
> 
> 
> My boss was eating his sausage biscuit at the meeting the other morning, and when it hit 7am, I told him to put that biscuit down and start the meeting.  After the meeting he axed me, "Can I finish my biscuit now ??"
> ...




Boy when you get old you get onery/mean  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAN


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, seein how it's my Birthday and Dawn's hosting a baby shower for one of our adopted nieces, I'm gonna do sumpin I've always wanted to do.  I'm gonna shoot my G36 (.45) into the deep end of the pool and see if the bullet will flatten out before hitting the bottom, (8').  According to my research it will flatten out and lose all momentum in about 2'-3'...




QUACK I hate to tell ya but there really is only one 45ACP  even if it's your BIRTHDAY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> QUACK I hate to tell ya but there really is only one 45ACP  even if it's your BIRTHDAY





That's SWEEEEEEEEET Mike, I just like the simplicity of the Glock, no hammer, no safety and no getting yo fanger PINCHED !!!   Just point and go pew pew pew..


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, seein how it's my Birthday and Dawn's hosting a baby shower for one of our adopted nieces, I'm gonna do sumpin I've always wanted to do.  I'm gonna shoot my G36 (.45) into the deep end of the pool and see if the bullet will flatten out before hitting the bottom, (8').  According to my research it will flatten out and lose all momentum in about 2'-3'...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's SWEEEEEEEEET Mike, I just like the simplicity of the Glock, no hammer, no safety and no getting yo fanger PINCHED !!!   Just point and go pew pew pew..




PEW PEW PEW right back at ya 

Little story about that pistol 

I bought it at a yard sale. The ladys' husband passed and she had it on a table for $75 it came with the holster,several mags 3 extra barrels, and some cleaning supplies. I just had to have it ( back in the early 80s) so I bought it   Turns out this gun had apperantly been used for target shootin, heavy springs solid collet to lock the barrel in place hammer cut down so it didn't recoil back into your hand and some bomar sights. Back when I did a lot of shooting and reloading it was nuthin for me to hit oil cans ( the style where you used a church key to open them) at 75 yrds. I don't shoot it near enough anymore but it's still got to be one of my favorite ones. It just feels good in my hand and shoots well   You do have to load some hot loads or it's one of the best single shots you ever seen. Hot loads and that baby will enpty a 7 round mag on target in nuthin flat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


>





Will video...  Hold my drank dranky and watch dis . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

I heard you was a good pool shooter Quack.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I heard you was a good pool shooter Quack.



Ya talkin about table or swimmin pool? 

Heard swinnin pool is a sight you will want to poke your eyes out afterwards


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya talkin about table or swimmin pool?
> 
> Heard swinnin pool is a sight you will want to poke your eyes out afterwards



I think he aims to shoot his swimming pool.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Quack gonna go out on his birfday wiff a BANG.










Fyi, good golf on the tube. Your welcome Mz. Dawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I heard you was a good pool shooter Quack.





Best 8 ball shoota in 3 counties, so good every shot I made was a bank shot versus adversary shooting skrait up.  Made many a dolla ticklin the ivory...




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> PEW PEW PEW right back at ya
> 
> Little story about that pistol
> 
> I bought it at a yard sale. The ladys' husband passed and she had it on a table for $75 it came with the holster,several mags 3 extra barrels, and some cleaning supplies. I just had to have it ( back in the early 80s) so I bought it   Turns out this gun had apperantly been used for target shootin, heavy springs solid collet to lock the barrel in place hammer cut down so it didn't recoil back into your hand and some bomar sights. Back when I did a lot of shooting and reloading it was nuthin for me to hit oil cans ( the style where you used a church key to open them) at 75 yrds. I don't shoot it near enough anymore but it's still got to be one of my favorite ones. It just feels good in my hand and shoots well   You do have to load some hot loads or it's one of the best single shots you ever seen. Hot loads and that baby will enpty a 7 round mag on target in nuthin flat





Guessing your first shot had to count ???  


Mike= pew+ dangit man . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

:Wait. Dawn having baby shower for adopted niece. 
Seth gonna have a little brother or sister

Yes, go shoot the pool Quack. Go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, seein how it's my Birthday and Dawn's hosting a baby shower for one of our adopted nieces, I'm gonna do sumpin I've always wanted to do.  I'm gonna shoot my G36 (.45) into the deep end of the pool and see if the bullet will flatten out before hitting the bottom, (8').  According to my research it will flatten out and lose all momentum in about 2'-3'...



H22 said it won't deform bullet. After 4ft, it will sink to bottom. At least out of a black hawk .45.






How does he know this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :Wait. Dawn having baby shower for adopted niece.
> Seth gonna have a little brother or sister
> 
> Yes, go shoot the pool Quack. Go.





Idgit...



Go take a sideways picture..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said it won't deform bullet. After 4ft, it will sink to bottom. At least out of a black hawk .45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





H22 be a wealth of knowledge, was he chootin holla points ??  I'm thankin they're gonna flatten out ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nope. FMJ.240 gr.


I have no clue what I just typed. Please dont ban me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

Is shooting your swimming pool a popular pastime down there?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

Think I will fill up the grandkids kiddie pool and take a few pot shots at it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2015)

Mite even sling some lead at my water hose.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Eye reckon so. Im gonna try it myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2015)

This is one of many of my references, holla points aren't designed to go very far.  That's what I'm gonna choot into the pool.  Hoping I can talk my buddy into getting in the pool around 4' deep and him videoing me shooting at him . . .


We've done stoopider thangz . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Y'all are a bad influence.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will video...  Hold my drank dranky and watch dis . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Y'all are a bad influence.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok y'all here's the finished piñata. The kids had a blast trying to beat it open.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's the finished piñata. The kids had a blast trying to beat it open.



I know that was fun. You did good.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know that was fun. You did good.



Thank you! I was up till midnight gluing those little crepe paper pieces on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

Yall know what this is about


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

It it here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Good googly moogly...what's gwine own up in hera?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all here's the finished piñata. The kids had a blast trying to beat it open.



Schweeeet.....I bet that was fun to watch! Did they have a hard time crackin it open?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Flop



Flop it like it's hot fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

Hotter than a tent on fire


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Schweeeet.....I bet that was fun to watch! Did they have a hard time crackin it open?



Yep! I thought for sure it would bust after a couple of hits but each kid actually got a few licks in before it busted! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Flop it like it's hot fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

What's the smart folks upto tonight?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What's the smart folks upto tonight?



Drankin' a Hoegaarden.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What's the smart folks upto tonight?



Just drug in a bucket of tomatoes out of the garden.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 16, 2015)

What is that cricket?



I'm weird I like store bought maters


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What is that cricket?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird I like store bought maters



Can't buy enough to start with 5-6 gallons of tomato pulp to make tomato sauce at least financially.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What is that cricket?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird I like store bought maters



I'm even weirder I don't like maters. 


Hoegaarden is:


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Quack!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2015)

Another Moanday for most of us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, I see that Gobblin didn't get any sleep during the night. 

At least he avoided the dreaded "white screen" as he showed up before that thing cast a blank page over us.  I've been sitting here checking all of the news around the world instead of being able to read anything on GON.

Thankfully, he left several big cups of coffee for the rest of us drivelers earlier this morning so I might be able to get awake after all.

HAPPY MONDAY to all of you fellow drivelers !!!    The weekend is GONE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Mornin....happy Moanday! 

What better way to start it than an early dentist appt?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....happy Moanday!
> 
> What better way to start it than an early dentist appt?




Chief, those dentists do have a way of drilling very large holes into your wallet while it is still tucked safely away in your back pocket.  Yep, it is amazing how they can drill it that way and siphon all of your money out of it before you even realize it !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2015)

Eggs and chorizo is what's for breakfast


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone getting any rain yet...spit a tad here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Holler at yall later!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Monday!!!!!!!

















































 I tried, it ain't werkin..........
But mornin anyway!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Good morning, back on dayz for a few


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, back on dayz for a few


Think you can breathe some life back in here?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Someone needs to


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Its dead up in here


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Somebody needs to start posting


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

How about that


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm Kang


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Wasn't even trying


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Where is everyone


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Guess I'll talk to myself


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

How was your weekend Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

It was great got to spend some time with some old friends and my family, how was yours


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh, it was about the same


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its dead up in here


Not for long!


Wycliff said:


> I'm Kang


I knew you'd step up!


This begins another week of Haides for me, ya'll keep it going while I put kids names together for the coaches, make out rosters and tell folks, "Sorry, you're too late, been signing up since June 15th, you been at the beach the whole time?"


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs sorting and filing kids


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs sorting and filing kids


7 & 8 yr olds half way done......... on to the next group, need a break between each one, my heads already swimming.......


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs = cannonball


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Just make sure Quacks nowhere near the pool


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone getting any rain yet...spit a tad here?



Sprinkled here a little bit.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just make sure Quacks nowhere near the pool


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

we got a few drops in da 30046


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

A few in the 30680, but none in the 30606.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

No rain in the 30903


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Dry in the 31094.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks for the updates folks.....keep em coming


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

it is currently dry in the 30046


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

still nothing in the 30046


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Keebs = cannonball


wONderMus idea............ Wycliff said I could leave, thanks Bud!



Wycliff said:


> Just make sure Quacks nowhere near the pool


 ain't that the truth!?!?


Crickett said:


> Sprinkled here a little bit.


tinkle sprinkle or sprinkle sprinkle? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> A few in the 30680, but none in the 30606.


ya'll got my head swimmin again wiff all these numbers!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

I got nuthin different then my normal


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey BOG 


FLOP


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Kind of sad this morning the smoke has that smell other then normal woods and grass smell like folks are losing their homes it stinks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey BOG
> 
> 
> FLOP


rong thread, duffus........





LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!
mater salat.......and water........


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

Man, ya'll catch it with those fires


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> rong thread, duffus........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoop there it iz!

Couple H22 BBQ's!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoop there it iz!
> 
> Couple H22 BBQ's!!!


 trade ya!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Man, ya'll catch it with those fires



Wy it's a good distance from me and got the river between us but you can "Smell that smell"  that someones losing their stuff  they just don't have enough firefighters 

Runor says they's running out of firefighters to tackle them all. The one causing this smoke only has 30 or so so they can only do so much, I know what it feels like when your place is threatined . Standing in my yard about 6yrs ago


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> rong thread, duffus........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What ya meen rong thread  ya know I got to torment BOG


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wy it's a good distance from me and got the river between us but you can "Smell that smell"  that someones losing their stuff  they just don't have enough firefighters
> 
> Runor says they's running out of firefighters to tackle them all. The one causing this smoke only has 30 or so so they can only do so much, I know what it feels like when your place is threatined . Standing in my yard about 6yrs ago



Too close for comfort right there, Mike!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

I guess the woods around you are dry too Labs. Hope it stays a long way from you.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wy it's a good distance from me and got the river between us but you can "Smell that smell"  that someones losing their stuff  they just don't have enough firefighters
> 
> Runor says they's running out of firefighters to tackle them all. The one causing this smoke only has 30 or so so they can only do so much, I know what it feels like when your place is threatined . Standing in my yard about 6yrs ago



That's got to be a terrible feeling, know that it could wipe you out at any minute and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Pops, you did you see my post in da Billy tread last night?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Too close for comfort right there, Mike!





KyDawg said:


> I guess the woods around you are dry too Labs. Hope it stays a long way from you.



Jeff that's as scared as I ever been I really thought I might lose it all.

Ky so far so good we've had a couple so far that were within a couple of miles but they got the planes and choppers on them real quick but yes it's way to dry a gully washer would be really nice but there is no rain in the near forcast


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Man, those H22 BBQ sammiches just hit da spot!!! 

I woulda gladly paid him Tuesday for a couple more today!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

Not yet but I got some catching up to do Chief.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's got to be a terrible feeling, know that it could wipe you out at any minute and there is nothing you can do about it.



Wy I had some firefighters thinkin I was CRAZY (even more then normal) when they came up on me and I got a 5 gal weed sprayer on my back squirtin the edge of a grassy portion just above the house in the 1st pic but I really think I kep it from coming over the edge to the house.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

Just saw it Chief. Thanks, now I got one more reason to head that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

How many routes can you take to get out of there if you had to Labs?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

2nd pic is when the wind shifted and was blowing it back and the fire department pulled out. Id sent Rebecca to town and the 3rd shot is what she saw on the road. Don't the 2 of us fit we both saw a photo op and had to take it no matter how scared we were


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just saw it Chief. Thanks, now I got one more reason to head that way.



10-4 Pops, it's just a small bottle. I looked for black strap, but they didn't have any, no big bottles either.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How many routes can you take to get out of there if you had to Labs?



2 but the secondary route the lady keeps the gate lock but the fire guys told me they have a special key to open locks (HEAVY duty bolt cutters  ) if needed.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't know what the deal on Black Strap is. Guess I will have to try to find it on line.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 2 but the secondary route the lady keeps the gate lock but the fire guys told me they have a special key to open locks (HEAVY duty bolt cutters  ) if needed.



Don't know how sturdy a gate she has, but if I was in a hurry I might just skip the bolt cutters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 2nd pic is when the wind shifted and was blowing it back and the fire department pulled out. Id sent Rebecca to town and the 3rd shot is what she saw on the road. Don't the 2 of us fit we both saw a photo op and had to take it no matter how scared we were



Mike, if you ever get in a real bad way, lemme know and I'll haul butt up there with Jag. As much water as that boy drinks he could dang near get that fire under control, with distance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't know what the deal on Black Strap is. Guess I will have to try to find it on line.



I did some searchin, I'll look into it again.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> tinkle sprinkle or sprinkle sprinkle?



 Sprinkle Sprinkle


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Sprinkle Sprinkle


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mike, if you ever get in a real bad way, lemme know and I'll haul butt up there with Jag. As much water as that boy drinks he could dang near get that fire under control, with distance.



Jeff I ghot it all figured out now, when they show up on my place I make up a bunch of Bologna samishes bake an apple pie throw on some nillar icecream and these guys will call their bosses back sayin they won't be albe to leave for some time cause of hot spots. THESE ARE MY HEROS  

So far so good Jeff there's nothing real close to worry about


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Hey did you see the finished piñata pic I posted?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wy it's a good distance from me and got the river between us but you can "Smell that smell"  that someones losing their stuff  they just don't have enough firefighters
> 
> Runor says they's running out of firefighters to tackle them all. The one causing this smoke only has 30 or so so they can only do so much, I know what it feels like when your place is threatined . Standing in my yard about 6yrs ago



 Dang....that's scary! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I ghot it all figured out now, when they show up on my place I make up a bunch of Bologna samishes bake an apple pie throw on some nillar icecream and these guys will call their bosses back sayin they won't be albe to leave for some time cause of hot spots. THESE ARE MY HEROS
> 
> So far so good Jeff there's nothing real close to worry about


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Sprinkle Sprinkle





Keebs said:


>



If you ladies are going to SPRINKLE let's just take it NORTHWEST OK?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Dang Mike, hope they get that fire under control and SOON !!!



Prayers for my co-worker, just got off the phone with him, he's going to have open heart surgery soon.

Super nice guy and has done a ton of favors for me when Dawn was sick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jeff I ghot it all figured out now, when they show up on my place I make up a bunch of Bologna samishes bake an apple pie throw on some nillar icecream and these guys will call their bosses back sayin they won't be albe to leave for some time cause of hot spots. THESE ARE MY HEROS
> 
> So far so good Jeff there's nothing real close to worry about




Man, that place just looks like a tinder box.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

hooked on quack said:


> dang mike, hope they get that fire under control and soon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mike, hope they get that fire under control and SOON !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 Hoss, prayers sent.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mike, hope they get that fire under control and SOON !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm in no danger now but every now and then the wind shifts and it starts raining down ash and I hope there no embers in it and yea it a tender box dry around here, lets say I'm on high alert looking for any kind of plume of smoke


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mike, hope they get that fire under control and SOON !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prayers sent for your friend Quack


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey did you see the finished piñata pic I posted?


 I did and you did goooood!!!  Oh, I have pics on my phone to send you of the home made pool vacuum thingamabob my ex made.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mike, hope they get that fire under control and SOON !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


's going up


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm in no danger now but every now and then the wind shifts and it starts raining down ash and I hope there no embers in it and yea it a tender box dry around here, lets say I'm on high alert looking for any kind of plume of smoke


 I don't know if I could sleep knowing that's going on.......... dddaaaaannnngggg!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I did and you did goooood!!!  Oh, I have pics on my phone to send you of the home made pool vacuum thingamabob my ex made.


Thank you! 
 You can text them to me if that's easier. You do know how to text don't you?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

BOG I'll try to find ya abetter muley


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> You can text them to me if that's easier. You do know how to text don't you?


yes, smarty pants, I do.......... don't mean I LIKE to, but that'll be the easiest way to send them.......... yo numba still 706-867-5309?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss?


I dunno, what'd ya hear?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2015)

Waiting on the wifey to get home so we can make the trek to Augusta..



Gonna be a buncha 84hr weeks in my near future.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the wifey to get home so we can make the trek to Augusta..
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a buncha 84hr weeks in my near future.


 pinch her on da butt for me, she'll know it's from me!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

4 to go


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

3 more


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

just 2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

and 1


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 17, 2015)

somebody better start a new juan


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

ya'll git.....i'm closing this one


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 17, 2015)

oh......mud?


----------

